# Finale Coupe du Monde 2006 : Italie / France.



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

Maintenant que nous savons que l'équipe de France est finaliste continuons ici les discussions, dans le calme et la bonne humeur, cela va sans dire.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Pour moi le résultat n'a pas d'importance. Ce n'est qu'un match, le contrat est déjà à 200 % rempli, c'est du hasard, de la statistique, tout dépendra de comment chacun gerera la pression. Nous avons l'avantage de l'expérience de 98.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que nous savons que l'équipe de France est finaliste continuons ici les discussions, dans le calme et la bonne humeur, cela va sans dire.



t'aurais pu faire l'effort d'écrire en bleu ! :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

Tout de m&#234;me, si la France gagne, quel beau destin pour Zidane...


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tout de m&#234;me, si la France gagne, quel beau destin pour Zidane...


Il partira &#224; la retraite avec une coupe dans les mains


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juillet 2006)

[...]
Edit Amokien : Mamy, ce n'est pas un chat ou une bo&#238;te &#224; MP !!! D'autant que tu t'es d&#233;j&#224; exprim&#233;e dans "pr&#233;sentez vous" 


Bon je veux quand m&#234;me vous f&#233;licitez d'&#234;tre arriv&#233; en finale! Maintenant repos et ensuite il faudra aller plus vite que les Italiens! Eh Oui ! La victoire est &#224; ce prix l&#224;   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2006)

match serré... mais victoire france ... cela semble devenir évident ....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Je le pense &#233;galement, allez un petit 1-0.


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

des supporters inspirés !  :sleep:


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

MAIN !!!!!!


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2006)

Quelle horreur  on avait dit qu'on diffusait pas les pires moments de la demi-finale  

Et _ouf_, on est sorti de l'enclave sans mal, enfin je veux dire, sans chien en travers de la gueule


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur  on avait dit qu'on diffusait pas les pires moments de la demi-finale



oui, enfin là c'est flagrant, rien à dire...



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Et _ouf_, on est sorti de l'enclave sans mal, enfin je veux dire, sans chien en travers de la gueule



t'inquiètes, "ils" tirent toujours au dessus


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (6 Juillet 2006)

comme quoi la société dans laquelle on évolue ne voue de culte qu'au gagnant ...
nos bonnes mamans qui nous disent que l'essentiel c'est de participer ce foutent bien le doigt dans l'oeil, peut importe le mal que l'on se donne, peut importe qu'on donne tout ... IL FAUT GAGNER point barre ... voyez comme beaucoup fustigé les bleus au premier tour et maintenant les idolatre .. ridicule .. le comportement j'entends .. pas les bleus que moi je trouve super ...  

m'enfin dans l'idée moi je suis plutot d'accord .. enfin de mon "point de vue personnel", je trouve l'esprit de competition vachement stimulant .. donc personnellement gagner c plus important que participer ..  

ps : me gave ce chirac a pas pouvoir faire une phrase simple et parler en tant que bonhomme .. "nous félicitons les bleus pour la ...." ... pouvait pas meme un maillo t bleu et dire "allez les cocos" ..ca aurait suffit et le message serait mieux passer .. 

mais sinon moi j'ai la patate ... :love:


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais sinon moi j'ai la patate ... :love:



moi aussi... un truc pour dormir.... à part écouter un bon Thievery Corporation.... ou 11 ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi... un truc pour dormir.... à part écouter un bon Thievery Corporation.... ou 11 ?



Je pourais développer en quoi la dialectique action-réaction peut obérer la sérénité de l'intellection de la partie mais je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts. 
En tous cas, black blanc beur, dans ma cité, ça marche à fond. Voir des gosses de toutes les couleurs chanter, entendre la marseillaise d'un balcon reprise par la caira, voir des crève-la-faim consumer des feux d'artifice, c'est la magie du soufflé.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juillet 2006)

En même temps, calmement c'est beaucoup moins marrant....


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps, calmement c'est beaucoup moins marrant....


Ouaip, mais quand je vois la quantit&#233; de conneriez qui ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;crites cette nuit.

Le forum de la StarAc n'a qu'&#224; bien se tenir, MacG&#233; n'a rien &#224; lui envier parfois :mouais:

[j'ai bien dormi et vous ?]


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

tien j'ai voulu changer mon avatar par un drapeau anim&#233; fran&#231;ais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le monsieur me dit que je peux pas telecharger d'avatrs anim&#233;s :mouais: bon pas grave, ce n'est pas le plus important 

passons donc &#224; la revue traditionnelle du web de nos amis qui perdent :bebe:  
via google.p&#233;t&#233; (rien que l'extension d&#233;j&#224;  )

nos amis nous refont le coup de l'injustice, c'est marrant &#231;a quand ils perdent c'est toujours une injustice, bizarre hein


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, mais quand je vois la quantité de conneriez qui ont été écrites cette nuit.
> 
> Le forum de la StarAc n'a qu'à bien se tenir, MacGé n'a rien à lui envier parfois :mouais:
> 
> [j'ai bien dormi et vous ?]


 
1 - Tu penses bien que personnellement j'ai trés bien dormi.

2 - Tu as tort de t'en soucier, j'en ai pas autant à ton service.

3 - Pour les conneries, je suis pas certain que vous ayez besoin de moi...


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Un coup de chapeau a lilian turham  quand je pense &#224; tous ces joueurs qui avaient annonc&#233; leur retrait il y a deux ans en juillet 2004, heureusement que notre ami zidane et les compagnons de 98 sont revenus sur leur d&#233;cision en Aout 2005, heuresement...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Tu penses bien que personnellement j'ai trés bien dormi.


J'en suis heureux pour toi.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Tu as tort de t'en soucier, j'en ai pas autant à ton service.


Que tu sois rassuré, les klaxons restent toujours à une distance très honorable de ma maison.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Pour les conneries, je suis pas certain que vous ayez besoin de moi...


La démonstration en a été faite.

C'est impressionnant comme cette victoire a pu ... Enfin bref restons en là.


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas vous mais la mani&#232;re dont les portugais se jetaient pour rien ma plus que ulc&#233;r&#233;, c'ets de l'anti jeu, vraiment c'est simuler, en fait c'est un probl&#232;me d'attitute, chercher la faute plut&#244;t que le balon, je en pense pas que les grands joueurs s'abaissent &#224; faire cela comme els portugais l'ont fait, rien que cela ils m&#233;ritent leur d&#233;faite


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Oui, Naas, tu as raison : les portugais sont rien que des *m&#233;chants, tricheurs et latins pour ne rien arranger.*

Ils se j&#232;tent par terre &#224; tout bout de champ et trompent tout le temps les arbitres pour gagner. D'ailleurs, on a install&#233; des matelas sur les terrains de foot au Portugal pour &#233;viter qu'ils se blessent vraiment.

Quoi ? On me dit que cela n'a pas march&#233; hier soir ?
Quoi ? La France a gagn&#233; malgr&#233; les tricheries incessantes de ces poilus europ&#233;&#233;ens du sud ?
Quoi ? L'arbitre n'y a pas cru et a laiss&#233; jouer ?
Quoi ? Quoi ?

[ps : pour des commentaires plus pertinents, merci d'ouvrir un nouveau fil, celui-l&#224; me semble perdu - allez je vais bosser, au moins l&#224; on me parlera pas de portugais m&#233;tiss&#233;s d'italiens pr&#234;ts &#224; toutes les tricheries pour obtenir une coupette sponsoris&#233;e par Coca Cola]


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juillet 2006)

Et voilà... y a juste qu'à laisser v'nir !!!!!

Qu'est ce qu'il est gland le pauvre....      

Ce qui est cool, c'est que quand lui sera épuisé, ben on m'en filera un autre...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est cool, c'est que quand lui sera épuisé, ben on m'en filera un autre...


Pas de chance, je suis endurant, tenace et tétu.

Des qualités qui te vont bien aussi, non ?


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Naas, tu as raison : les portugais sont rien que des *m&#233;chants, tricheurs et latins pour ne rien arranger.*


ne t'emballe pas je n'ai pas g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233;, j'ai dit le match  de plus si tu regarde le match (qui est rediffus&#233; sur canal ) c'est flagrant, m^me ma presse s'en fait l'echo.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ne t'emballe pas je n'ai pas généralisé, j'ai dit le match  de plus si tu regarde le match (qui est rediffusé sur canal ) c'est flagrant, m^me ma presse s'en fait l'echo.



Ah bon ?? La presse française n'explique pas que les portugais méritaient de gagner   Alors là... J'en suis bouche bouée... Vraiment... Je n'en reviens pas...  


De toutes façons, ne vous faites pas d'illusions pour dimanche... L'arbitre a déjà été acheté par les Italiens, et les bleus se sont assurés une excellente retraite avec les dessous de table des "Ritales"   Euh... C'est pas ça que je devais dire ?  


Vive le Sport​


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

Très bon article dans "libé".


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

Comment, Lib&#233; existe encore ?!!   





Bon, souhaitons tout de m&#234;me pas mal de repos &#224; Zidane, les portugais les ont quand m&#234;me bien fatigu&#233; !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, allez, &#231;a vaut bien un petit copier-coller de la signature de Bobby et on pense fort &#224; 98. 

*LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LAAAAAAAAAAAA LA LA*




_
edit : je viens de me rappeler de la vanne qui circulait apr&#232;s la finale de la coupe d'Europe, contre l'Italie. 
"Vous savez comment on fait pour reboucher une bouteille de champagne? Non? Demandez aux Italiens." _


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

italie serrre les fesses on arrive à toute vitesse


----------



## Giam_ (6 Juillet 2006)

500 000 personnes sur les Champs pour ça    toute cette énergie...

A quand le retour du politique.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Juillet 2006)

*merci giam*


----------



## Paradise (6 Juillet 2006)

Vraiment je suis mort de rire vraiment heu.. les portugais , il faut arr&#234;ter de d'&#234;tre mauvais perdant (Ronaldo 100% de simulation dans le match)  :hein:
il y a une r&#232;gle dans le foot seul le tableau d'affichage compte et le match fini a la 94 eme minute c'est tout... 


http://www.ojogo.pt/22-135/artigo564540.htm


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juillet 2006)

Et voilà un article de 24 heures​ 




- 
MONDIAL: PORTUGAL - FRANCE:Zidane, la finale pour dernier match!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment je suis mort de rire vraiment heu.. les portugais , il faut arr&#234;ter de d'&#234;tre mauvais perdant (Ronaldo 100% de simulation dans le match)  :hein:
> il y a une r&#232;gle dans le foot seul le tableau d'affichage compte et le match fini a la 94 eme minute c'est tout...
> 
> 
> http://www.ojogo.pt/22-135/artigo564540.htm


Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce lien a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2006)

Nul ce sondage y'a pas la case "autre".


----------



## Paradise (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce lien a déjà été donné.




oui oui je sais mais c'est bien pour savoir de quoi je Parle


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

Question à 1 euro : qui jouera en bleu dimanche ?  

Nos "Bleus" ont pratiquement fait toute la Coupe du Monde en Blanc !  

(il me semble qu'en général, contre l'Italie, la France joue en blanc, mais ça doit dépendre aussi de qui "reçoit" l'autre, bref, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer quelles sont les règles à ce sujet, et quelle est la couleur alternative de l'Italie, ça éclairerait ma lanterne, mais bon, c'est pas vital non plus)


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Question à 1 euro : qui jouera en bleu dimanche ?
> 
> Nos "Bleus" ont pratiquement fait toute la Coupe du Monde en Blanc !
> 
> (il me semble qu'en général, contre l'Italie, la France joue en blanc, mais ça doit dépendre aussi de qui "reçoit" l'autre, bref, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer quelles sont les règles à ce sujet, et quelle est la couleur alternative de l'Italie, ça éclairerait ma lanterne, mais bon, c'est pas vital non plus)




...ben l'Italie première qualifiée choisit sa couleur et la France jouera en blanc....

....ou l'inverse remarque aussi


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Les italiens ont aussi une tenue enti&#232;rement blanche en "second choix".


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2006)

Sinon, on fait comme au bon vieux temps. Une &#233;quipe enl&#232;ve le haut, et l'autre le bas...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Si on s'en tient &#224; la r&#233;putation de "gigantisme" des appendices des personnes de couleur, la France risque d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;e dans ses courses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Question &#224; 1 euro : qui jouera en bleu dimanche ?
> 
> Nos "Bleus" ont pratiquement fait toute la Coupe du Monde en Blanc !
> 
> (il me semble qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral, contre l'Italie, la France joue en blanc, mais &#231;a doit d&#233;pendre aussi de qui "re&#231;oit" l'autre, bref, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer quelles sont les r&#232;gles &#224; ce sujet, et quelle est la couleur alternative de l'Italie, &#231;a &#233;clairerait ma lanterne, mais bon, c'est pas vital non plus)



C'est la Fifa qui d&#233;cide, non ? 

PS : oui, oui, j'ai pris de la doc


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, on fait comme au bon vieux temps. Une &#233;quipe enl&#232;ve le haut, et l'autre le bas...




...et comme par hasard tu verrais nos ch&#232;res &#233;pouses/copines et autres qui faisaient leur d&#233;go&#251;t&#233;es &#224; la vue de ces cons de mecs devant leurs match, venir mater la finale ..et les belles c***** (cuisses bande de sales) des joueurs dont la moiti&#233; du bas serait &#224; l'air .... 

...je me remts au foot de suite


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Naas, tu as raison : les portugais sont rien que des *méchants, tricheurs et latins pour ne rien arranger.*
> 
> Ils se jètent par terre à tout bout de champ et trompent tout le temps les arbitres pour gagner. D'ailleurs, on a installé des matelas sur les terrains de foot au Portugal pour éviter qu'ils se blessent vraiment.
> 
> ...



heu..dis moi...des fois...t'as pas l'impression d'en faire trop sur ce registre? 

Est-ce un crime de dire que par exemple, Ronaldo (et il n'a pas été le seul dans ce cas) se laissait joyeusement tomber? As-tu bien regardé? Est-ce une insulte? Est-ce chauvin?
Quel dommage qu'un joueur aussi excellent en fasse autant. Ca le dessert et ça nuit au football.
Voilà, ce n'est pas une insulte envers l'équipe - qui aurait mérité de parvenir en finale et dont tout le monde connaît la force - encore moins envers les porturgais, mais juste une exaspération face à deux trois joueurs qui sont chroniquement pointés du doigt pour de tels comportements.


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

quelque soit l'issue de la finale (que le meilleur gagne ou le plus chanceux), je dis chapeau bas &#224; Monsieur Zin&#233;dine Zidane parce que finir une carri&#232;re sur une finale de coupe du monde apr&#232;s avoir annonc&#233; qu'il le ferait c'est fort (moi le premier je n'y croyais pas)


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu..dis moi...des fois...t'as pas l'impression d'en faire trop sur ce registre?


Moi ? 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce un crime de dire que par exemple, Ronaldo (et il n'a pas été le seul dans ce cas) se laissait joyeusement tomber? As-tu bien regardé? Est-ce une insulte? Est-ce chauvin?
> Quel dommage qu'un joueur aussi excellent en fasse autant. Ca le dessert et ça nuit au football.
> Voilà, ce n'est pas une insulte envers l'équipe - qui aurait mérité de parvenir en finale et dont tout le monde connaît la force - encore moins envers les porturgais, mais juste une exaspération face à deux trois joueurs qui sont chroniquement pointés du doigt pour de tels comportements.


Nous sommes d'accord sur le fond mais pas sur le regard à apporter sur ces frasques : pour moi, ce ne sont que des gestes *ridicules et vains*, qui ne méritent que rires (qu'est-ce que j'ai rigolé avec ma copine hier soir) mais ô grand jamais toutes ces réactions outrées.

Les portugais tombent facilement, eh oui, on le savait, ils (3 d'entre eux à la fin du match) l'ont fait avec un tel excès de comédie que l'arbitre n'aurait jamais pu y croire.

La France mérite sa place en finale. Je n'y croyais pas du tout à l'entame de la compétition, mais à ce jour, je ne peux que me féliciter de l'affiche de la rencontre de dimanche.

Mais autant vous prévenir, que cela soit dit, les italiens *en bons tricheurs latins* ont parfois la facheuse tendance à tomber pour un rien...  

Mais pour la patrie de la Comedia dell'arte, rien ne plus normal, non ?


----------



## duracel (6 Juillet 2006)

Au moment où j'ai voté, les résultats du sondage donnaient les mêmes chiffres que les résulstats des dernières présidentielles en France.


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ...Les portugais tombent facilement, eh oui, on le savait, ils (3 d'entre eux à la fin du match) l'ont fait avec un tel excès de comédie que l'arbitre n'aurait jamais pu y croire.


sauf que par exemple le coup franc obtenu en fin de partie par les portugais est concédé suite à une faute française inexistante puis que le portugais (je ne me rappele pas qui) s'est jeté tout seul, tout seul !
et au tableau d'affichage si le but y etait c'etait 1-1 alors on peux en rire après, une fois que nous sommes qualifiés mais pas pendant.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors on peux en rire après, une fois que nous sommes qualifiés mais pas pendant.


Justement, nous sommes *après* pas pendant


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

*ON EST EN FINALE...ON EST EN FINALE...
ON EST...
ON EST...*.

 

Le reste...c'est de l'histoire...en tout cas c'est pass&#233;, fini, impossible &#224; d&#233;faire/refaire...

(oui je sais c'est tr&#232;s r&#233;ducteur, mais la joie simple l'est justement parce qu'il est inutile, voire toxique, de la "mentaliser" un peu trop)


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2006)

J'aime ce genre de discours, typique du supporter de foot, fran&#231;ais ou autre :

L'&#233;quipe gagne : on a gagn&#233;
L'&#233;quipe perd : ils ont perdu


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si on s'en tient à la réputation de "gigantisme" des appendices des personnes de couleur, la France risque d'être très génée dans ses courses.


 
Pas sur: on court surement plus vite avec 3 jambes.


----------



## hunjord (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> *ON EST EN FINALE...ON EST EN FINALE...*
> *ON EST...*
> *ON EST...*.
> 
> ...


 
Laissons les écrire celle de Dimanche...espérons la heureuse....


----------



## duracel (6 Juillet 2006)

À propos des plongeons italiens, le match contre l'allemagne était très intéressant, en effet, l'arbitre à beaucoup laissé jouer, et à chaque fois qu'un iitalien tombait et que l'arbitre ne sifflait pas, il se relever aussitôt et reprenait le jeu sans rien dire.

Et pour les simulations et autres feintes de blessures, je continue à dire qu'il faudrait pouvoir sanctionner un joueur après un match avec la vidéo. Avec à la clef un réel risque de suspension, et alors les mecs réfléchiraient à deux fois avec de plonger.

Hier, si les règles de la simulations avaient été appliquée, Ronaldo aurait pu prendre 3 avertissement (au moins) et il n'aurait alors peut être pas fini le match....


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2006)

Tout &#224; fait, Thierry.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ce genre de discours, typique du supporter de foot, fran&#231;ais ou autre :
> 
> L'&#233;quipe gagne : on a gagn&#233;
> L'&#233;quipe perd : ils ont perdu


Heureusement. On ne va tout de m&#234;me pas se solidariser avec des perdants.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu..dis moi...des fois...t'as pas l'impression d'en faire trop sur ce registre?
> 
> Est-ce un crime de dire que par exemple, Ronaldo (et il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; le seul dans ce cas) se laissait joyeusement tomber? As-tu bien regard&#233;? Est-ce une insulte? Est-ce chauvin?
> Quel dommage qu'un joueur aussi excellent en fasse autant. Ca le dessert et &#231;a nuit au football.
> Voil&#224;, ce n'est pas une insulte envers l'&#233;quipe - qui aurait m&#233;rit&#233; de parvenir en finale et dont tout le monde conna&#238;t la force - encore moins envers les porturgais, mais juste une exasp&#233;ration face &#224; deux trois joueurs qui sont chroniquement point&#233;s du doigt pour de tels comportements.



Zidane ne tombe pas : &#224; son &#226;ge se relever serait par trop fatigant ...
Henry est souvent hors-jeu : il ne peut pas en plus tomber ...
Ribery n'est pas rest&#233; suffisament de temps &#224; Marseille pour apprendre la technique du  "plongeon" : il est encore un peu tendre


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2006)

Bah si &#231;a tombe trop souvent, ils n'ont qu'&#224; utiliser des d&#233;ambulateurs.

Amok en a tout un stock, neufs ou en occas, dont un collector, signature s&#233;rie Raymond Coppa.



Edit : je suis certain que notre modo pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; se ferait un plaisir de sponsoris&#233; nos bleus


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah si &#231;a tombe trop souvent, ils n'ont qu'&#224; utiliser des d&#233;ambulateurs.
> 
> Amok en a tout un stock, neufs ou en occas, dont un collector, signature s&#233;rie Raymond Coppa.




...je m'inscris en faux contre ces all&#233;gations plus que foireuses....si si !!!!!
je l'ai vu moi m&#234;rme courir tout nu dans la fontaine hier soir......

...le d&#233;ambulateur c'est quand il simule pour gruger la s&#233;cu !!!!!

   

 


Ps : bon foke je refasse mon stock de bi&#232;res et de p&#226;tes...ya finale dimanche....p'tain keske &#231;a bouffe et picole un supporter tardif des bleus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Il n'y a pas qu'avec le d&#233;ambulateur qu'Amok simule.


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

le groupe de qualifications pour l'euro 2008 va &#234;tre chaud : les 2 finalistes du mondial dans le m&#234;me groupe + l'Ukraine : bonjour les retrouvailles


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

@jpmiss
Sans oublier que l'embl&#232;me de l'association japonaise de football est un animal &#224; trois jambes :


----------



## duracel (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> @jpmiss
> Sans oublier que l'emblème de l'association japonaise de football est un animal à trois jambes :



Il a 3 pates et une aile.
Ça fait quatre membres en tout, le compte y est.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Ca en les rend pas meilleurs au football, ceci dit...


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il a 3 pates et une aile.
> Ça fait quatre membres en tout, le compte y est.




...Hiroshima Elevage d'Aigle Japan Incorprated...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ce n'est pas une insulte envers l'équipe - qui aurait mérité de parvenir en finale et dont tout le monde connaît la force - encore moins envers les porturgais, mais juste une exaspération face à deux trois joueurs qui sont chroniquement pointés du doigt pour de tels comportements.



Complètement d'accord. A ce niveau de jeu, il faut jouer, pas essayer de gruger en permanence. Faire la comédie dans le dos de l'arbitre en 'esperant que...' et remporter (si c'est le cas) un match de demi-finale ou de finale plus par ses talents d'acteur que par sa maitrise sportive est un très mauvais exemple : il suffit de voir la capacité qu'ont les gamins ensuite à immédiatement reprendre ce qu'ils voient lors des rencontres dans leur propre jeu. Donc, lors d'une rencontre sans importance, c'est ridicule, en coupe du Monde, c'est inacceptable. Mentir sur un terrain de sport ne doit, en aucun cas, être considéré comme "potentiellement gagnant".

C'est d'autant plus dommage que l'équipe du Portugal était tout sauf ridicule, que le joueur dont nous parlons est réellement doué et que cela ne se justifie pas : ils pouraient gagner sans toutes ces simagrées. Idem pour les discussions à chaque décision de l'arbitre. Il n'y a qu'une règle avec l'arbitrage : on ne discute pas. C'est un des points que j'apprécie dans le Rugby : vous ne verrez jamais un joueur ne serait-ce que simplement raler lorsque l'homme en noir siffle.



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas qu'avec le déambulateur qu'Amok simule.



Non : il y a aussi avec toi.


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un des points que j'apprécie dans le Rugby : vous ne verrez jamais un joueur ne serait-ce que simplement raler lorsque l'homme en noir siffle.



cela arrive et c'est 10 mètres dans la vue pour l'équipe qui conteste, on pourrait faire la même chose au foot...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Hiroshima Elevage d'Aigle Japan Incorprated...



   :rose:




			
				fpoil a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait faire la m&#234;me chose au foot...



Arbitrage vid&#233;o, un jour peut-&#234;tre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a qu'une règle avec l'arbitrage : on ne discute pas.


Euh... Tu parles de la modération là, c'est ça ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Arbitrage vid&#233;o, un jour peut-&#234;tre


Ca existe d&#233;j&#224;, pense &#224; tous les supporters assis devant la t&#233;loche &#224; refaire le match.

Pour le carton jaune : tapez 1
pour le carton rouge : tapez 2
pour ...


----------



## jphg (6 Juillet 2006)

hé une question :

"qui ne saute pas n'est pas français !" -> je comprends pas.  je comprends pas ce slogan. 
je sais vaguement que ça vient de Lyon ("qui ne saute pas n'est pas lyonnais") mais alors quoi ? qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ? "saute" comment ? en l'air ? de joie ? c'est ça ? sauter quoi, sauter qui ?
au début je pensais que c'était un truc de basket :rose: :rateau: 

s'il y en a un parmi vous qui a l'historique


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> "qui ne saute pas n'est pas fran&#231;ais !"
> s'il y en a un parmi vous qui a l'historique&#8230;


C'est pas corse plut&#244;t, canal historique ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il a 3 pates et une aile.
> &#199;a fait quatre membres en tout, le compte y est.


Il y a donc main, c'est flagrant.


----------



## jphg (6 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> cela arrive et c'est 10 mètres dans la vue pour l'équipe qui conteste, on pourrait faire la même chose au foot...



c clair !
et puis lorsqu'un joueur (genre italien) file un méchant coup de coude dans la gueule de l'adversaire (genre américain), là on sort le carton *noir* (brr) = disqualification immédiate de toute l'équipe, exclusion définitive de la compétition.
je crois qu'il faudrait vraiment ça parce que le foot devient très vite un jeu de petits merdeux

autres cartons : 
carton vert : récompense une chouette action, un truc marrant, genre le gardien de but portugais qui monte à l'attaque (j'ai adoré)
carton bleu : à trouver
carton rose : à trouver
carton violet : à trouver

héhé, du coup l'arbitre se trimbalerait avec un vrai nuancier Pantone dans la poche


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ..
> Donc, lors d'une rencontre sans importance, c'est ridicule, en coupe du Monde, c'est inacceptable. Mentir sur un terrain de sport ne doit, en aucun cas, &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme "potentiellement gagnant".
> ..



Seules des consignes claires et appliqu&#233;es par le corps arbitral permettront &#233;ventuellent de convaincre les joueurs qui abusent de ces pratiques de leur inutilit&#233;, non ? 

Et effectivement les portugais ont d&#233;pens&#233; beaucoup d'&#233;nergie et perdu beaucoup de temps &#224; chercher ce p&#233;nalty. Vraiment dommage, car leur jeu est par ailleurs tr&#232;s enthousiasmant, enfin il me semble.


----------



## jphg (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas corse plutôt, canal historique ?



lol ! "boum!"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> lol ! "boum!"



*PLAIT-IL?!?*


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *PLAIT-IL?!?*


La Corse n'est pas qualifiée à ce que je sache ?

Rassurez-moi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Complètement d'accord. A ce niveau de jeu, il faut jouer, pas essayer de gruger en permanence. Faire la comédie dans le dos de l'arbitre en 'esperant que...' et remporter (si c'est le cas) un match de demi-finale ou de finale plus par ses talents d'acteur que par sa maitrise sportive est un très mauvais exemple : il suffit de voir la capacité qu'ont les gamins ensuite à immédiatement reprendre ce qu'ils voient lors des rencontres dans leur propre jeu. Donc, lors d'une rencontre sans importance, c'est ridicule, en coupe du Monde, c'est inacceptable. Mentir sur un terrain de sport ne doit, en aucun cas, être considéré comme "potentiellement gagnant".



Ce n'est pas mon genre de troller, mais j'ai cru qu'un brin de lucidité illuminait ce fil et qu'il était question de Thierry Henry...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon genre de troller, mais j'ai cru qu'un brin de lucidité illuminait ce fil et qu'il était question de Thierry Henry...



ah mais heu non, là c'est pas pareil...


----------



## Paradise (6 Juillet 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> hé une question :
> 
> "qui ne saute pas n'est pas français !" -> je comprends pas.  je comprends pas ce slogan.
> je sais vaguement que ça vient de Lyon ("qui ne saute pas n'est pas lyonnais") mais alors quoi ? qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ? "saute" comment ? en l'air ? de joie ? c'est ça ? sauter quoi, sauter qui ?
> ...




a ce moment la tout les francais ce tourne et ce rassemble et sautent tous ensemble et c'est a ce moment la que cette chanson demande a tous les français de ce lever et d sauter sous peine de ne pas être français


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Un peu de lecture en attendant dimanche


----------



## Grug2 (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La Corse n'est pas qualifiée à ce que je sache ?
> 
> Rassurez-moi.


 moitié italie, moitié france : Doublement qualifiée








m'en fous, j'pars en sardaigne


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> a ce moment la tout les francais ce tourne et ce rassemble et sautent tous ensemble et c'est a ce moment la que cette chanson demande a tous les fran&#231;ais de ce lever et d sauter sous peine de ne pas &#234;tre fran&#231;ais



[...][EDIT] restons dans le sujet, merci ! 
 

Pour en revenir au match, Lilian a &#233;t&#233; l'homme du match, certes Zizou a &#233;t&#233; un peu f&#233;brile mais s'est conduit en meneur de jeu et le p&#233;nalty r&#233;ussi.

Nous sommes en finale....la la la


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Seules des consignes claires et appliqu&#233;es par le corps arbitral permettront &#233;ventuellent de convaincre les joueurs qui abusent de ces pratiques de leur inutilit&#233;, non ?


Absolument.



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et effectivement les portugais ont d&#233;pens&#233; beaucoup d'&#233;nergie et perdu beaucoup de temps &#224; chercher ce p&#233;nalty. Vraiment dommage, car leur jeu est par ailleurs tr&#232;s enthousiasmant, enfin il me semble.


Ce qui ne rend ce "cin&#233;ma" que plus enervant ! Venant d'une &#233;quipe franchement pas pointue, on peut le comprendre ! Mais l&#224;, au vu du niveau du jeu portugais, c'est incompr&#233;hensible.
Dans le lien donn&#233; par naas, il y a une phrase qui me semble bien r&#233;sumer : "_Le jeu fran&#231;ais ne pr&#234;che donc pas la flamboyance, mais repose plut&#244;t sur une d&#233;termination n&#233;e des difficult&#233;s et sur une solidit&#233; d&#233;fensive de nouveau d&#233;montr&#233;e._"

Il faut avouer que question d&#233;fense, les bleus semblent (Dieu merci) avoir l'arme absolue. Le tondu campe dans un coffre fort. Il n'a jamais autant boss&#233; qu'hier soir, c'est &#224; dire dans un match "normal" pour un gardien !


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Si deuxi&#232;me &#233;toile il y aura, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la g&#233;n&#233;ration Black/Blanc/Beur qui a r&#233;alis&#233; cet exploit, tous unis en tant que Fran&#231;ais...




Si deuxi&#232;me &#233;toile il y a, c'est les 11 joueurs sur le terrain qui auront r&#233;alis&#233; cet "exploit". Personne d'autre.


Et si deuxi&#232;me &#233;toile il n'y a pas... C'est la g&#233;n&#233;ration Black et Decker qui aura r&#233;alis&#233; cet exploit ?


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut avouer que question défense, les bleus semblent (Dieu merci) avoir l'arme absolue. Le tondu campe dans un coffre fort. Il n'a jamais autant bossé qu'hier soir, c'est à dire dans un match "normal" pour un gardien !



Tu parles de FB? J'aime bien cette phrase extraite de cette revue de presse:
_
"Le plus grand allié des Portugais, hier, était Fabien Barthez, clown sans doute incurable dont les excentricités inexplicables peuvent transformer un haussement d'épaules en attaque cardiaque"_


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2006)

La finale. Autant une d&#233;faite de la France ne serait en soit pas dramatique, et pas grand-monde n'en voudrait aux joueurs. Je l'esp&#232;re du moins, vu le parcours r&#233;alis&#233; jusqu'ici. Autant une d&#233;faite italienne serait v&#233;cue comme une catastrophe pour la Squadra Azzura, qui court apr&#232;s un titre depuis je sais m&#234;me plus quand. Et l'&#233;chec de 2000, si pr&#232;s du but, est encore dans les m&#233;moires. A quelque-part, je ne vois pas comment le titre pourrait &#233;chapper aux Italiens.

Mais 50/50 malgr&#233; tout.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Autant une défaite italienne serait vécue comme une catastrophe pour la Squadra Azzura, qui court après un titre depuis je sais même plus quand. Et l'échec de 2000, si près du but, est encore dans les mémoires.


Tout est là ou presque.
Le titre date des années 80, cela fait loin, bien loin et la lourde affaire de matches "truqués", d'arbitres "choisis" ne rend pas les choses plus simples.

je citerai les cahiers du football  (en parlant de l'équipe italienne) : "C'est toujours rafraîchissant, ces petites équipes bourrées de joueurs de 2e  division qui parviennent à se qualifier pour des finales de coupe."

Autant en rire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _"Le plus grand allié des Portugais, hier, était Fabien Barthez, clown sans doute incurable dont les excentricités inexplicables peuvent transformer un haussement d'épaules en attaque cardiaque"_



Gallas n'a pas été mal en fin de match non plus  Mais Thuram n'a pas aimé son humour


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La finale. Autant une défaite de la France ne serait en soit pas dramatique



Exact, mais une victoire non plus, ne serait pas dramatique ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Autant une défaite italienne serait vécue comme une catastrophe pour la Squadra Azzura, qui court après un titre depuis je sais même plus quand. Et l'échec de 2000, si près du but, est encore dans les mémoires.



L'échec de l'équipe de France dans la précédente coupe du monde est dans de nombreuses mémoires aussi... C'est pour cela que ca risque d'être interessant : chacun a ses motivations ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> quelque-part, je ne vois pas comment le titre pourrait échapper aux Italiens.



Par une victoire des bleus, par exemple ? 

Mais quel qu'en soit le résultat, esperons que ce sera une belle rencontre.


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de FB?


Pour le "tondu", Yep, of course. 1 neurone, mais en forme de ballon. Capable de tout, bref, objectivement pas mauvais. 

Mais aussi plus globalement de la d&#233;fense francaise, formidable depuis le d&#233;but.


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

....d&#233;sormais Amok mod&#233;rera en bleu.... 

.....qu'est-ce que &#231;a va &#234;tre quand il va se passionner, juste apr&#232;s le titre des bleus, pour le maillot jaune du tour de France.....

ps private joke only for ex martiniquais : tu es fow com Camomille Alexandre, royyy !


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Juillet 2006)

j'y connais rien, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on dit toujours "les bleus", alors qu'ils sont quand m&#234;me extr&#232;mement habill&#233;s en blanc...  :mouais:


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'y connais rien, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on dit toujours "les bleus", alors qu'ils sont quand m&#234;me extr&#232;mement habill&#233;s en blanc...  :mouais:


Eh bien le maillot officiel est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s bleu non?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ps private joke only for ex martiniquais : tu es fow com Camomille Alexandre, royyy !



Ok, mais camomille on a compris  :bebe: Cesse un peu de faire de l'anti-phytoth&#233;rapie primaire


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...M&#234;me ma femme qui est la personne la moins int&#233;ress&#233;e par le sport que je connaisse, elle disait hier soir, comme le 12 juillet 98 : _"Faudrait qu'on en mette un autre on serait tranquille y pourraient plus rev'nir !!"_
> :love: :love:




...c'est b&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; les femmes quand &#231;a comprend .....
...moi j'en connais une qui a du voir ses deux premiers matchs il y a &#224; peine les deux derni&#232;res victoires de la France....
..on lui explique gentiment chaque fois des trucs....
ehhh ben tu le crois si tu veux, j'ai l'impression qu'elle comprend parce quand se reproduit ce qu'on lui a expliqu&#233;, elle arrive &#224; le rep&#233;rer dans le jeu ....

....genre : _ya but l&#224; !_
...oui c'est bien !!!! .....
..._c'est qui, c'est la France ?_
...  
...&#224; ton avis ? j'ai une t&#234;te de supporter portuguais ?!!

....c'est mignon ...on les aime tant :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais aussi plus globalement de la défense francaise, formidable depuis le début.



Et quasiment sans faute. En tous cas hier soir.


----------



## g200 (6 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'y connais rien, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on dit toujours "les bleus", alors qu'ils sont quand même extrèmement habillés en blanc...  :mouais:


Souvenir de 1998 où on était en bleu.
Ca nous porte peut-etre chance?



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le "tondu", Yep, of course. 1 neurone, mais en forme de ballon. Capable de tout, bref, objectivement pas mauvais.


Champion de France pour stresser le publique!!:rateau: 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais aussi plus globalement de la défense francaise, formidable depuis le début.


Ca c'est vrai.C'est grace à notre défense qu'on en est la!


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ehhh ben tu le crois si tu veux, j'ai l'impression qu'elle comprend parce quand se reproduit ce qu'on lui a expliqué, elle arrive à le repérer dans le jeu ....
> 
> ....genre : _ya but là !_
> ...oui c'est bien !!!! .....
> ..._c'est qui, c'est la France ?_


Ben, elle comprend vite, parce que les buts, c'est pas ce qui se reproduit le plus souvent avec nous... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ben, elle comprend vite, parce que les buts, c'est pas ce qui se reproduit le plus souvent avec nous... :rateau:



Oui, mais il y a tout de même un minimum vital à connaître


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....d&#233;sormais Amok mod&#233;rera en bleu....
> 
> .....qu'est-ce que &#231;a va &#234;tre quand il va se passionner, juste apr&#232;s le titre des bleus*, pour le maillot jaune du tour de France.....


Ah ca, le tour de France, c'est une autre mayonaise... Vraiment pas branch&#233; v&#233;lo...



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ps private joke only for ex martiniquais : tu es fow com Camomille Alexandre, royyy !


Mw&#233; pas fow com Camomille mais com Rober' Caho'tine ! Plu fow encore ! 


Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais j'ai rarement vu plus naze qu'un commentateur sportif, si ce n'est 2. Hier, c'&#233;tait un festival. Il y a un &#233;levage sp&#233;cial ? Ils les trouvent o&#249; ?

* Tu vas nous porter la poisse ! ferme la !!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais j'ai rarement vu plus naze qu'un commentateur sportif, si ce n'est 2. Hier, c'&#233;tait un festival. Il y a un &#233;levage sp&#233;cial ? Ils les trouvent o&#249; ?


Sur le terrain!
qui sait? peut-&#234;tre que notre ami mononeurone en forme de ballon en deviendra un...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien le maillot officiel est quand même très bleu non?



Pour ça.






.


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais j'ai rarement vu plus naze qu'un commentateur sportif, si ce n'est 2. Hier, c'était un festival. Il y a un élevage spécial ? Ils les trouvent où ?
> 
> * Tu vas nous porter la poisse ! ferme la !!!!!!!
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]




Vu le nombre de canettes vides que tu lui as balancé au commentateur, je préconise que pour la finale on coupe le son ........ou alors je blinde la télé 
   


..twé bon ton kweyol !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... mais cependant, même sans image ma femme et moi sommes capables de comprendre qu'il y a but, et suivant le ton qu'employe Jacques Vendroux (Vendrout ?), si c'est la France qui a marqué ou pas !
> :love:



Le klaxon et le hurlement c'est aussi très efficace  

Pour revenir au sujet et avoir un avis des spécialistes , quelle stratégie les italiens vont-ils mettre en place ? La même que les portugais ?


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... mais cependant, même sans image ma femme et moi sommes capables de comprendre qu'il y a but, et suivant le ton qu'employe Jacques Vendroux (Vendrout ?), si c'est la France qui a marqué ou pas !



C'est ca, le français : malin et inventif ! il comprend si il y a but ou pas, même en se servant de sa TV comme d'une radio !


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sur le terrain!
> qui sait? peut-être que notre ami mononeurone en forme de ballon en deviendra un...



...et ça pourrait donner quoi comme commentaires ?  :love:


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet et avoir un avis des spécialistes , quelle stratégie les italiens vont-ils mettre en place ?



le marquage à la culotte


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Tu vas nous porter la poisse ! ferme la !!!!!!!


On commence déjà à chercher des ecxcuses au cas où ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet et avoir un avis des spécialistes , quelle stratégie les italiens vont-ils mettre en place ? La même que les portugais ?


Oui, ils se sont confiés ce matin et ont choisi de perdre


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On commence déjà à chercher des ecxcuses au cas où ?




...t'inquiète ! il a *aussi* des petites aiguilles pour les commentateurs


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le marquage à la culotte


Tant qu'il n'y a pas marquage de buts...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..t'inqui&#232;te ! il a aussi des petites aiguilles pour les commentateurs


Si les vauriens en vert se mettent au vaudou, on n'est pas sorti d'affaires !


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet et avoir un avis des spécialistes , quelle stratégie les italiens vont-ils mettre en place ? La même que les portugais ?


Si c'est la même que les Portugais, à l'heure qu'il est, ils sont tous à la piscine (pour s'entrainer à plonger).

(pardon)


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...et &#231;a pourrait donner quoi comme commentaires ?  :love:



" heuuuu*1 
...

...

ahhhhh*2..._(penalty pour la France)_
...
ooohhh*3..._(concr&#233;tisation du penalty)_
...

arrggggh*4 _(le pressing s'intensifie)_
....
arrrgggg*5
....
hooo - h&#233;*6..._(plongeon de Ronaldo dans la surface)_

ouaaaaaaaais...ouaaaaaaaaaissssssss...ouffff*7.._(coup de sifflet final)


*
NB:* _*1,2,3,4,5,6 son interchangeables suivant le match et/ou equipe.
Il est vrai que si il disposait de smiley, &#231;a serait plus simple
*7 reste inchang&#233; (soit victoire finale, soit d&#233;livrance du calvaire)


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si les vauriens en vert se mettent au vaudou, on n'est pas sorti d'affaires !



..t'as pas laissé traîner ta photo dans la galerie au moins ????:afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> " heuuuu*1



Moi, je dirais plut&#244;t : 

_
"Excellente pr&#233;n&#233;tration fran&#231;aise !"
"Parfaitement, Thierry !"
"Allez, allez, il faut monter l&#224; !"
"Ah ! P&#233;nalty pour la France, il l'a pris par derri&#232;re !"_

Et ne me dites pas que j'exag&#232;re ou que c'est hors charte  Ou alors vous n'avez pas &#233;cout&#233;


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est la m&#234;me que les Portugais, &#224; l'heure qu'il est, ils sont tous &#224; la piscine (pour s'entrainer &#224; plonger).


Au risque de te d&#233;cevoir, le champion du monde plongeon est fran&#231;ais (double champion d'ailleurs)  


			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..t'as pas laiss&#233; tra&#238;ner ta photo dans la galerie au moins ????


Je ne crainds rien, une bonne f&#233;e s'est pench&#233;e sur mon berceau


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dirais plutôt :
> 
> _
> "Excellente prénétration française !"
> ...



tiens, ça me rappelle l'ennnnorme saillie de l'infame T.Roland...:
un ballon mal dégagé atterrit dans l'entrejambe d'un joueur et il s'écroule au sol

"_ohlala, le garçon a souffert, on sait tous que ces ballons font mal...c'est madame qui ne sera pas à la fête ce soir.._"


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'&#233;chec de l'&#233;quipe de France dans la pr&#233;c&#233;dente coupe du monde est dans de nombreuses m&#233;moires aussi... C'est pour cela que ca risque d'&#234;tre interessant : chacun a ses motivations !


 
C'est clair, mais en 2002, on ne peut pas dire que les Bleus furent &#224; deux doigts, ou 90 minutes, de toucher le troph&#233;e supr&#234;me. Les Italiens &#224; la finale de l'Euro en 2000, oui, pour une poign&#233;e de secondes. Pour cette finale, l'envie de gagner, la rage de vaincre, est sans doute la m&#234;me d'un c&#244;t&#233; comme de l'autre. La peur de perdre est s&#251;rement plus grande par contre du c&#244;t&#233; italien.

De plus, l'&#233;chec de 2002 a aussi &#233;t&#233; en partie oubli&#233; et lav&#233; par la qualification pour les huiti&#232;mes de finale. La machine &#233;tait alors lanc&#233;e.  On conna&#238;t la suite. 

Que le _meilleur_ gagne.

PS: j'en connais un qui doit commencer &#224; &#234;tre un peu mal avec son pari: Thierry Roland...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas lui qui &#224; dit qu'il se baladerai &#224; poil dans paris si l'equipe de France gagnait?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2006)

Effets pervers de la coupe du monde ...
Je rencontre un ami, animateur dans un camp de vacances pour jeunes dépendant de l'aide sociale ... d'habitude les 4 sessions de juillet et août sont pleines à craquer et il doit refuser du monde ... cette année c'est pas le cas ! ... à cause de la coupe du monde me dit-il !!!!! 
Devant mon air ahuri il me répond que, après enquête auprès des habitués, beaucoup de parents ont emprunté pour se payer le dernier écran plasma pour regarder la coupe du monde et que dès lors, le fric manque pour payer les vacances de leurs gosses !!!!! (20 Euros par jour et par enfant tout compris !)
C'est vrai que regarder une bande de millionnaires en culottes courtes sur une TV "normale" ben ça craint un peu !!!!!!!
Je ne juge pas ... d'ailleurs, les enfants préfèrent peut-être être scotchés devant leurs écrans plasma que crapahuter dans la campagne ... peut-être !
Mais quand même ... ça m'interpelle un chouia !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

J'ai achet&#233; un lave-vaisselle. &#231;a compte?


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Effets pervers de la coupe du monde ...
> Je rencontre un ami, animateur dans un camp de vacances pour jeunes dépendant de l'aide sociale ... d'habitude les 4 sessions de juillet et août sont pleines à craquer et il doit refuser du monde ... cette année c'est pas le cas ! ... à cause de la coupe du monde me dit-il !!!!!
> Devant mon air ahuri il me répond que, après enquête auprès des habitués, beaucoup de parents ont emprunté pour se payer le dernier écran plasma pour regarder la coupe du monde et que dès lors, le fric manque pour payer les vacances de leurs gosses !!!!! (20 Euros par jour et par enfant tout compris !)
> C'est vrai que regarder une bande de millionnaires en culottes courtes sur une TV "normale" ben ça craint un peu !!!!!!!
> ...




...t'inquiètes pas ...le petits vont aller faire leurs courses sur les champs après la finale...  ....

oui je sais c'est de très mauvais goût...:rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un lave-vaisselle. ça compte?


Si tu l'utilises pour mettre tes enfants dedans et jouer avec eux aux Gorges du Verdon ... non !!!!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si tu l'utilises pour mettre tes enfants dedans et jouer avec eux aux Gorges du Verdon ... non !!!!! :love:


Je n'ai pas d'enfants. Ils ont été vendus pour me payer le Lave-vaisselle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'enfants. Ils ont été vendus pour me payer le Lave-vaisselle.


Arfffffff !!!!!


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce que des helvètes bien renseignés pourraient me dire si Couleur 3, radio CHuisse romande fera sa couverture audio de la finale comme en 1998 ?

J'avais adoré :love: les _Chpaf_, _wizz_ et autres _KaPoum_ :rateau:  lors de sa diffusion. Ca nous changerait des zozos à propos de qui on ralait plus haut


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que des helv&#232;tes bien renseign&#233;s pourraient me dire si Couleur 3, radio CHuisse romande fera sa couverture audio de la finale comme en 1998 ?
> 
> J'avais ador&#233; :love: les _Chpaf_, _wizz_ et autres _KaPoum_ :rateau: lors de sa diffusion. Ca nous changerait des zozos &#224; propos de qui on ralait plus haut


 
Je sais pas, mais il y a de toute mani&#232;re des programmes sp&#233;ciaux durant cette Coupe du monde. _La Coupe du monde de babyfoot_ par exemple, avec des animateurs de Couleur 3, &#231;a dure trois minutes par jour. Assez marrant.  

Sinon, ils ont d&#233;nich&#233; dans chaque pays pr&#233;sent &#224; la Coupe du monde, une personne habitant sur place, et lui ont demand&#233; ses impressions sur le ressenti local de cette Coupe du monde, les enjeux vu par la population, etc. Pas forc&#233;ment original, mais int&#233;ressant tout de m&#234;me.



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui &#224; dit qu'il se baladerai &#224; poil dans paris si l'equipe de France gagnait?


 
Oui voil&#224;: deux tours de la place de la Concorde, cul nu... :casse:


----------



## I-bouk (6 Juillet 2006)

Il se passe quoi ? on n'est en final ? de quoi ? foot ? ou ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

Allez la Suisse! 

Ok, je vais faire un tour...


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Allez la Suisse!
> 
> Ok, je vais faire un tour...




T'es en avance, là !


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> il me r&#233;pond que, apr&#232;s enqu&#234;te aupr&#232;s des habitu&#233;s, beaucoup de parents ont emprunt&#233; pour se payer le dernier &#233;cran plasma pour regarder la coupe du monde et que d&#232;s lors, le fric manque pour payer les vacances de leurs gosses !!!!! (20 Euros par jour et par enfant tout compris !)
> C'est vrai que regarder une bande de millionnaires en culottes courtes sur une TV "normale" ben &#231;a craint un peu !!!!!!!
> Je ne juge pas ... d'ailleurs, les enfants pr&#233;f&#232;rent peut-&#234;tre &#234;tre scotch&#233;s devant leurs &#233;crans plasma que crapahuter dans la campagne ... peut-&#234;tre !
> Mais quand m&#234;me ... &#231;a m'interpelle un chouia !


Je ne vois pas l'inter&#234;t d'avoir des mouflets si on doit se d&#233;placer soi-m&#234;me pour aller chercher les bi&#232;res dans le r&#233;frig&#233;rateur !  Avec leurs petits corps, pour peu de le &#233;quiper comme il faut (chaussettes et moufles + double face sur la bouche) cela se passe en plus dans le silence le plus absolu. Il faut les attacher avec une ficelle, et d&#232;s que tu as soif, tu donnes 3 coups secs.
Avec une pr&#233;paration ad&#233;quate (explications de la ficelle / baffes 3 semaines avant le d&#233;but de la competition), ca roule.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec une préparation adéquate (explications de la ficelle / baffes 3 semaines avant le début de la competition), ca roule.



La femme c'est pour apporter les cacahuètes ?


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2006)

11 personnes ont voté pour l'Italie... et il n'y a que moi qui ose assumer ouverrtement mon soutien à la Squadra Azzura sur ce fil ?  

Allez montrez-vous...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

Certains vont me dire : "tu fais le malin, mais tu n'as pas de momes". OK. Mais j'ai testé avec Lila. Si ca marche avec un grand con de 40 balais, ca doit marcher avec des petits cons moins agés !


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La femme c'est pour apporter les cacahuètes ?




et les bières !!!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La femme c'est pour apporter les cacahuètes ?


Pas tout &#224; fait.


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

y'a quand même eu de beaux gestes hier soir, comme cette magnifique tête du Portugais Teoleta....






:rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> 11 personnes ont voté pour l'Italie... et il n'y a que moi qui ose assumer ouverrtement mon soutien à la Squadra Azzura sur ce fil ?
> 
> Allez montrez-vous...



Je suis là!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> 11 personnes ont vot&#233; pour l'Italie... et il n'y a que moi qui ose assumer ouverrtement mon soutien &#224; la Squadra Azzura sur ce fil ?
> 
> Allez montrez-vous...


 
Tu sais bien que je suis italien de c&#339;ur, depuis toujours...  Mais ma pudeur me force &#224; plus de retenue...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je suis italien de cur, depuis toujours...  Mais ma pudeur me force à plus de retenue...





			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là



Tiens... Des suisses...  :love:  :love: 

Pas de français ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> 11 personnes ont vot&#233; pour l'Italie... et il n'y a que moi qui ose assumer ouverrtement mon soutien &#224; la Squadra Azzura sur ce fil ?
> 
> Allez montrez-vous...


on me 'mande ?




*

FORZA ITALIA !!!*​
Moins discret, je pouvais pas


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

La liste des bannis s'allonge !


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> on me 'mande ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Je crois qu'il n'y a rien à rajouter  



> La liste des bannis s'allonge !



Usage abusif de ses pouvoirs... Ca... c'est quand on s'avoue vaincu


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La liste des bannis s'allonge !







*

FORZA ITALIA !!!*​

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 




			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il n'y a rien &#224; rajouter
> 
> 
> 
> (...)




si si y'a encore moi qu'ajoute mon grain d'sel !


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La liste des bannis s'allonge !


on me 'mande ?




*

FORZA ITALIA !!!*​


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est trop gros comme signatre 







_Allez l'Equipe de France..._


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> FORZA ITALIA !!!*​
> 
> ...





Allez les Bleus ! 

  


:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est quoi comme drapeau bleu-noir- rouge


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2006)

Comme dit Silvia, tout sauf l'Italie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit Silvia, tout sauf l'Italie.



Et bien tu sais quoi ?!  Elle a raison !


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi comme drapeau bleu-noir- rouge




C'est le drapeau bleu blanc rouge de la France plus le noir et blanc de la Bretagne !


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

Allez les Bleus !!!!


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas l'inter&#234;t d'avoir des mouflets si on doit se d&#233;placer soi-m&#234;me pour aller chercher les bi&#232;res dans le r&#233;frig&#233;rateur !  Avec leurs petits corps, pour peu de le &#233;quiper comme il faut (chaussettes et moufles + double face sur la bouche) cela se passe en plus dans le silence le plus absolu. Il faut les attacher avec une ficelle, et d&#232;s que tu as soif, tu donnes 3 coups secs.
> Avec une pr&#233;paration ad&#233;quate (explications de la ficelle / baffes 3 semaines avant le d&#233;but de la competition), ca roule.


en fait si tu invites des copains &#224; la maison, les enfants jouent entre eux, s'amusent beaucoup, tu leur donne &#224; manger des tapas et hop les adultes regardent le match, aucun cris, rien une bonne soir&#233;e pour tous 

enorme ton lien dory


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2006)

Ma qu&#233;l horreur m&#233; zamis ! 
Aujourd'hui j'&#233;tais pas l&#224; paske j'&#233;tais au Parc Ast&#233;rix avec un ami *Italien*...

Vous zimaginez les discutions sur la finale 

( l'Amok, honte sur toi d'avoir ferm&#233; mon post   )


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

tiens si tu etait au parc asterix, j'ai cr&#233;r un fil demandant des informations sur les parcs, ton experiencey est la bienvenue, et puis &#231;a remetra la fil dans les rails en m&#234;me temps


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ma quél horreur mé zamis !
> Aujourd'hui j'étais pas là paske j'étais au Parc Astérix avec un ami *Italien*...
> 
> Vous zimaginez les discutions sur la finale
> ...




C'est pas là où il y a eu un accident?


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> FORZA ITALIA !!!*​



Petit Belge et grand Italien &#224; la fois  

.


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

on recommence :


----------



## hunjord (6 Juillet 2006)

oh mais Didier !!! mais qu'est ce que tu fé?!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> on recommence :


France/italie ... on va pas s'emmerder


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> oh mais Didier !!! mais qu'est ce que tu fé?!


Mais ce que font tous les français pour se mettre en train

Ok, c'est bon, on va les serrer nos fesses puisque telle est la chanson.

J'ai la flemme de téléphoner à ma famille en Italie, mais j'imagine que les slogans et les chansons doivent fleurir (et pas sentir toujours la rose)


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la flemme de téléphoner à ma famille* en Italie*, mais j'imagine que les slogans et les chansons doivent fleurir (et pas sentir toujours la rose)



Je me réjouis d'y être  

En Suisse au début du Mondial un tee-shirt est sorti avec cette inscription : "Je soutiens 2 équipes : la Suisse et celle qui battra la France"  

Viva  Italia Forza Azzuri​


----------



## hunjord (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ok, c'est bon, on va les serrer nos fesses puisque telle est la chanson.


A première vue sur lla photo, ce sont les italiens qui doivent serrer les fesses....


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me r&#233;jouis d'y &#234;tre


Rapporte nous quelques impressions (et chansons) si tu peux. Enfin, si tu veux.

Et si l'Italie gagne dimanche, *tu m'ach&#232;teras la Gazzetta delle Sport *?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (6 Juillet 2006)

*ALLEZ LES BLEUS !


ON VA GAGNER DEUX FOIS !
*

​


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> A première vue sur lla photo, ce sont les italiens qui doivent serrer les fesses....


Oui, oui, on (j'en suis) va les serrer...

Vous, serrez les dents


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> A premi&#232;re vue sur lla photo, ce sont les italiens qui doivent serrer les fesses....


vieille strat&#233;gie italienne .... pendant que l'arbitre n'en croit pas ses yeux, les autres italiens sont partis marquer un but 
L'esprit de sacrifice je vous dit ... l'esprit de sacrifice


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> *ALLEZ LES BLEUS !
> 
> ON VA GAGNER DEUX FOIS !
> *​


une fois au tirage, une fois au grattage...

Allez les morpions


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

bon ce n'est pas tout mais il faut que j'aille laver la chemise blanche que je portais lors de france bresil et france portugal :rose:


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tiens si tu etait au parc asterix, j'ai crér un fil demandant des informations sur les parcs, ton experiencey est la bienvenue, et puis ça remetra la fil dans les rails en même temps



T'est pressé ou t'as fumé?


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

ni l'un ni l'autre pourquoi ?


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ni l'un ni l'autre pourquoi ?



Non, rien, c'est du franglais alors?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> une fois au tirage, une fois au grattage...
> 
> Allez les morpions





C'est vous qui vous gratterez à la fin !


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

à poil la squadra ...


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

f &#224 a dit:


> &#224; poil la squadra ...


Allez, du neuf !
Je sais bien que les soldes ont commenc&#233;, mais d'ici &#224; ressortir tous les nanars, il y a de la marge.

Un peu d'inspiration quoi !


----------



## fpoil (6 Juillet 2006)

bon ok on va faire dans le plus s&#233;rieux 

est-ce que la squadra va marquer zidane cette fois ? avec qui ? l'infatigable Gatuso ?

et Pirlo comment va t on le mettre en cage ? un marquage individuel ou le maillage habituel makele viera ?

l'avantage de l'Italie &#224; mon avis, c'est que le banc de touche offensif est &#224; la hauteur et c'est peu de le dire surtout compar&#233; &#224; celui de la France qui se r&#233;sume &#224; Tr&#233;z&#233;goal


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> bon ok on va faire dans le plus sérieux
> 
> est-ce que la squadra va marquer zidane cette fois ? avec qui ? l'infatigable Gatuso ?


A mon avis, il n'y aura pas de marquage individuel.
Zidane est certes un excellent joueur, avec une réelle vue du jeu et des qualités techniques indéniables mais il a montré ses limites physiquement durant ce mondial : combien de fois a-t-il dérapé, glissé hier soir ?

A mon sens, la squadra va le laisser évoluer jusqu'aux 30 ou 40 m et ensuite, presser mais à deux ou trois pour l'épuiser.
Alors, soit Zidane court pour récupérer la balle perdue et il se fatigue sans espoir de récupération, soit il abandonne et c'est pire pour le moral.

Dans les 2 cas, la France est affaiblie.



			
				fpoil a dit:
			
		

> et Pirlo comment va t on le mettre en cage ? un marquage individuel ou le maillage habituel makele viera ?
> l'avantage de l'Italie à mon avis, c'est que le banc de touche offensif est à la hauteur et c'est peu de le dire surtout comparé à celui de la France qui se résume à Trézégoal


Je vois que tu as bien compris que le danger ne viendra pas de Totti.
Il est bon de noter que sur 11 buts marqués, il y a 10 joueurs différents ! Seul Toni a fait un doublé.
Sinon, tout les joueurs italiens ont montré leur grande capacité à être aussi efficaces derrière que dangereux devant.

Cela sera une belle partie, stressante surement, mais une belle partie.

La seule chose que j'attends de Marcello Lippi, c''est qu'il ne titularise pas De Rossi.


----------



## Giam_ (6 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Allez, du neuf !
> Je sais bien que les soldes ont commenc&#233;, mais d'ici &#224; ressortir tous les nanars, il y a de la marge.
> 
> Un peu d'inspiration quoi !




Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ai de quoi respirer parmis tout ce monde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

Rien que pour vous une vidéo


----------



## katelijn (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour vous une vid&#233;o




Wahoooouuuwwww

G&#233;nial, magnifique!!!   

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; TibomonG4.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour vous une vid&#233;o




quand ils vont voir &#231;a &#224; Berlin     



_...les italiens: de profundis (italien ancien)_ ​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour vous une vidéo



  SENSASSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour vous une vidéo


Merci beaucoup Tibomon ta vidéo   Ouaisssss c'est magnifiqueeeee  :love:


----------



## reineman (7 Juillet 2006)

j'pense que la france va gagner mais ca risque d'etre difficile.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a, on est en coupe du monde, rien n'est facile.


----------



## Paradise (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour vous une vid&#233;o




Super    vraiment Bon  



Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; TibomonG4.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; post&#233; (j'ai la fleme de chercher) mais en tous cas je crois que je vais me remettre a fumer:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Allez voir le post "Zidane a t-il vu la vierge"  



Sinon super la vid&#233;o


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Allez voir le post "Zidane a t-il vu la vierge"




...et le lien bordel  !!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s utile ton lien


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ça, on est en coupe du monde, rien n'est facile.





Ah parce que c'était pas des matchs amicaux ???!!!   :affraid:   :rose:


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que c'était pas des matchs amicaux ???!!!


Si, si, cela explique pourquoi la France et l'Italie se retrouvent en finale.

Enfin, la France surtout


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

&#171; Oh j&#8217;aime un homme
Et j&#8217;avoue j&#8217;ai peur pour lui qu&#8217;il m&#8217;abandonne
Le jour o&#249; il ne trouvera plus personne
Qu&#8217;il se heurte &#224; l'&#233;quipe de France
Ah ah&#8230;&#8230;.. »

_DocEvil_


----------



## Dory (7 Juillet 2006)

J'aime un homme 
Et j'avoue j'ai peur pour lui qu'il m'abandonne 
Le jour ou il ne trouvera plus personne 
Qu'il se heurte à un vrai mur Français


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Je ne savais pas que véronique sanson avait enregistré la chanson du mondial de football


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que v&#233;ronique sanson avait enregistr&#233; la chanson du mondial de football


Tiens, puisqu'on y est, sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Zizou.  


V&#233 a dit:


> Quand j'n'aurai plus le temps
> De trouver tout l'temps du courage
> Quand j'aurai mis vingt ans
> A voir que tout &#233;tait mirage
> ...


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Il est mort Zizou ?

Qu'est-ce qui lui vaut pareil hommage ?


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il est mort Zizou ?


3 jours pour ressusciter, c'est bon, il sera l&#224; pour la finale.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours pour ressusciter, c'est bon, il sera là pour la finale.



Hé hé : un peu mon neveu ! Et plutôt deux fois qu'une ! Les transalpins (de cheval) vont comprendre leur douleur !


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> H&#233; h&#233; : un peu mon neveu ! Et plut&#244;t deux fois qu'une ! Les transalpins (de cheval) vont comprendre leur douleur !




...ahhh c'est fin majest&#233; ...  ...depuis que vous fr&#233;quentez les rangs moites des tribunes des supporters (les supporteuses moites aussi d'ailleurs :love: )..vous vous fourvoyez z'en de dr&#244;les de jeux de mots .....

...et au fait en passant dimanche soir....quand yaura le refrain "qui ne saute pas n'est fr" je vous prierai de ne pas sauter...mon plancher est limite...merci ma&#238;tre


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours pour ressusciter, c'est bon, il sera l&#224; pour la finale.



Un petit aller-retour pour s'oxyg&#233;ner en Suisse et hop ! 



PS: merci &#224; ceux qui ont aim&#233; la vid&#233;o


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit aller-retour pour s'oxygéner en Suisse et hop !


 


			
				Zizou Christ a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est mon sang (etc.)


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit aller-retour pour s'oxyg&#233;ner en Suisse et hop !




...oyg&#233;ner..oxyg&#233;ner ..au vu de la photo post&#233;e plus haut c'est plut&#244;t de la fumigation....et sachant que le seul produit fumable que les suisses produisent, bien que pharmaceutique, soit largement prohib&#233; ailleurs...je doute que &#231;a soit la meilleure pr&#233;paration pour aborder une finale en jambes


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oygéner..oxygéner ..au vu de la photo postée plus haut c'est plutôt de la fumigation....et sachant que le seul produit fumable que les suisses produisent, bien que pharmaceutique, soit largement prohibé ailleurs...je doute que ça soit la meilleure préparation pour aborder une finale en jambes



Pendant que les italiens plongeront, il flottera sur un petit nuage bleu


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce que c'est &#233;trange, WebO et SM, tout les deux suisses, font partie des seuls &#224; avoir mit Italie


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

Tu parles : Web'o s'est rendu malade de la d&#233;faite de l'&#233;quipe Suisse ! Il a gerb&#233; son oeuf sur le TShirt de Balooners ! 






l'Olive, combien de fois t'ai-je dis de M.A.C.H.ER les aliments ?!


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, cela explique pourquoi la France et l'Italie se retrouvent en finale.
> 
> Enfin, la France surtout



aller...l'Italie a vaguement sorti l'Allemagne en demi (ba ouais, c'&#233;tait tellement chiant comme match que les allemands ont du se dire qu'il vallait mieux laisser tomber plut&#244;t que d'infliger 10 minutes de plus ce spectacle &#224; leur chanceli&#232;re  ) mais avant, rien...alors qu'on a nettoy&#233; l'Espagne et le Br&#233;sil et montr&#233; au Portugal que &#231;a sert &#224; rien de courir ou de plonger au foot (sinon, &#231;a s'appelerait le triathlon)


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est &#233;trange, WebO et SM, tout les deux suisses, font partie des seuls &#224; avoir mit Italie


Il est bon de rappeler que tous deux ont une vraie capacit&#233; d'analyse et peuvent avoir un regard assez objectif sur les choses puisque la Suisse, bien qu'&#233;limin&#233;e, n'aura perdu contre aucune des &#233;quipes en jeu lors de la Finale.

[mode provoc *ON*]

Rien &#224; voir avec le troupeau de francophiles -les m&#234;mes qui &#233;l&#232;vent un grabataire au rang de dieu vivant du football  - qui a vot&#233; par patriotisme ringard pour la victoire de la France.

On se croirait &#224; la StarAc : " mais si, je vous assure, c'est parce qu'elle chante bien qu'on vote pour elle pas parce qu'elle est de notre patelin, je vous assure"
 :mouais: 

[mode provoc *still ON*]


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, cela explique pourquoi la France et l'Italie se retrouvent en finale.
> 
> Enfin, la France surtout




Donc tout le plaisir sera pour l'équipe de France de battre nos amis italiens !   :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Rien &#224; voir avec le troupeau de francophiles -les m&#234;mes qui &#233;l&#232;vent un grabataire au rang de dieu vivant du football  - qui a vot&#233; par patriotisme ringard pour la victoire de la France.


oh...tu sais, les grabataires, ici, on les aime bien...on vote m&#234;me pour eux, parfois


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> la Suisse, bien qu'éliminée, n'aura perdu contre aucune des équipes en jeu lors de la Finale.



Eh ouais, c'est con !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Mais non, ils sont jaloux les suisses ! 

Ps : Attention &#224; l'&#233;quipe d'Italie, ils ont une nouvelle strat&#233;gie qui a tre&#232;s bien march&#233; contre l'allemagne : endormir l'adverdsaire et lui mettre un but &#224; la fin


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller...l'Italie a vaguement sorti l'Allemagne en demi (ba ouais, c'était tellement chiant comme match que les allemands ont du se dire qu'il vallait mieux laisser tomber plutôt que d'infliger 10 minutes de plus ce spectacle à leur chancelière  ) mais avant, rien...alors qu'on a nettoyé l'Espagne et le Brésil et montré au Portugal que ça sert à rien de courir ou de plonger au foot (sinon, ça s'appelerait le triathlon)



et encore avant Togo+Suisse+Corée du Sud vs République Tchèque+Ghana+USA


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ils osnt jaloux !
> 
> Ps : Attention à l'équipe d'Italie, ils ont une nouvelle stratégie qui a treès bien marché contre l'allemagne : endormir l'adverdsaire et lui mettre un but à la fin



Les Suisses avaient la même stratégie, mais ils se sont endormis aussi !


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ils osnt jaloux !
> 
> Ps : Attention à l'équipe d'Italie, ils ont une nouvelle stratégie qui a treès bien marché contre l'allemagne : endormir l'adverdsaire et lui mettre un but à la fin


Tu n'es pas à la sieste toi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Non, je suis pas corse


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il est bon de rappeler que tous deux ont une vraie capacit&#233; d'analyse et peuvent avoir un regard assez objectif sur les choses puisque la Suisse, bien qu'&#233;limin&#233;e, n'aura perdu contre aucune des &#233;quipes en jeu lors de la Finale.



C'est vrai, &#231;a. 

Une belle illustration de la l&#233;gendaire neutralit&#233; suisse: ne pas perdre contre les finalistes ...et d'ailleurs, ne pas participer non plus &#224; la finale, pour ne froisser personne! 

C'est beau! C'est grand!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses avaient la même stratégie, mais ils se sont endormis aussi !




Oui enfin bon c'est des suisses eux :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Non, je suis pas corse



Tu as tord le corse, à la différence du suisse ne dort que d'un oeil, enfin, il paraît


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Oui, mais le corse ne dors que d'un oeil TOUT le temps


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

Noms frapp&#233;s d'infamie : 

Aur&#233;lie85, Craquounette, didisha, hunjord, ice, katelijn, lalouna, McSly, Moonwalker, Romain le Malin, starmac, supermoquette, WebOliver

(D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, avec des supporters comme ca, t'as pas besoin de lire les pronostics : tu sais que t'es mal barr&#233; pour gagner ! Que du nioub et du Suisse !  )


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tord le corse, &#224; la diff&#233;rence du suisse ne dort que d'un oeil, enfin, il para&#238;t


C'est pour &#231;a qu'ils ont besoin de dormir deux fois plus ?  


:casse: :hosto:

Edit : grill&#233; par le_magi61...


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin bon c'est des suisses eux :rateau:



...oui...à la base déjà


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

Le Belge, lui, a au moins la décence de se taire !


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Allez prenez la petite monnaie et allez jouer.

Ici on parle foot


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Noms frappés d'infamie :
> 
> Aurélie85, Craquounette, didisha, hunjord, ice, katelijn, lalouna, McSly, Moonwalker, Romain le Malin, starmac, supermoquette, WebOliver
> 
> (D'un autre côté, avec des supporters comme ca, t'as pas besoin de lire les pronostics : tu sais que t'es mal barré pour gagner ! Que du nioub et du Suisse !  )


Au fait, quand les petits auront acheté leurs sucettes, s'il reste de la monnaie pense à acheter de la colle pour ton dentier :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est étrange, WebO et SM, tout les deux suisses, font partie des seuls à avoir mit Italie



est ce que ce serait ce fameux désamour des suisses pour la france comme le dit Le monde dans son édition d'aujourd'hui ?

ou parce qu'on a osé dire que Mueller a fait plein de fautes dans la surface sans être sanctionné


----------



## Dory (7 Juillet 2006)

> Ps : Attention à l'équipe d'Italie, ils ont une nouvelle stratégie qui a treès bien marché contre l'allemagne : endormir l'adverdsaire et lui mettre un but à la fin



Que dire du procès du Calcio qui n'a pas réussi à les stabiliser..avec la menace d'une dégringolade..




> Pendant que les italiens plongeront, il flottera sur un petit nuage bleu



Tant qu'il ne se fera pas gonfler les lèvres...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quand les petits auront acheté leurs sucettes, s'il reste de la monnaie pense à acheter de la colle pour ton dentier :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



T'inquiètes pour mon dentier : il a encore assez de crocs pour mordre et à défaut il me reste toujours deux pieds pour botter les c.uls !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le Belge, lui, a au moins la décence de se taire !



Pour information, le belge frog-uenne porte, en toute discrétion avataresque, casaque bleu/blanc/rouge depuis que l'équipe de son adorée portugaise a défaillie


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Allez prenez la petite monnaie et allez jouer.
> 
> Ici on parle foot



une pièce frappée 1998...C'est plutôt mauvais signe pour l'Italie..enfin bon..


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> à défaut il me reste toujours deux pieds pour botter les c.uls !


cruls ?
chuls ?
couls ?

C'est une technique footbalistique française ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le Belge, lui, a au moins la d&#233;cence de se taire !



L&#224;, je crois qu'il est surtout baillonn&#233; par sa tendre et divine &#233;pouse. :love: D'ailleurs, quelqu'un l'a-t-il revu depuis la d&#233;faite portugaise?... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles : Web'o s'est rendu malade de la d&#233;faite de l'&#233;quipe Suisse ! Il a gerb&#233; son oeuf sur le TShirt de Balooners !



Plus inqui&#233;tant, je n'ai absolument aucun souvenir de cette photo, et &#224; quel moment de l'AE elle aurait pu &#234;tre prise. Ce d&#251; &#234;tre le samedi matin. Non?   

Ou alors je suis victime d'une machination...  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors je suis victime d'une machination...  :mouais:




on voit bien comment les supporters italiens préparent leur défaite !  



ps : amok, si t'as besoin !!


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour information, le belge frog-uenne porte, en toute discrétion avataresque, casaque bleu/blanc/rouge depuis que l'équipe de son adorée portugaise a défaillie


Sur un air connu, tous après moi :

"Il y en a qui contestent
Qui revendiquent et qui protestent
Moi je ne fais qu'un seul geste
Je retourne ma veste, je retourne ma veste
Toujours du bon côté "


----------



## fpoil (7 Juillet 2006)

> on voit bien comment les supporters italiens pr&#233;parent leur d&#233;faite !



il y en a m&#234;me qui se sont d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;fugi&#233;s en Indochine


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Allez prenez la petite monnaie et allez jouer.
> 
> Ici on parle foot



préparez pas vos bouteilles de champagne trop à l'avance !!.......  

 


_vivement l'année prochaine et le rugby !! 
les Suisses et les Belges n'existeront pas.......  
et les Italiens avec un peu de chance tomberont dans la poule de la Nouvelle-Zélande !!.........   _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _les Suisses et les Belges n'existeront pas.......
> et_




Parce que ils ont déjà existé ?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> il y en a même qui se sont déjà réfugiés en Indochine


Ah ? moggi s'est enfui ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ...la Suisse, bien qu'&#233;limin&#233;e, n'aura perdu contre aucune des &#233;quipes en jeu lors de la Finale...



ceci dit, le but n'est pas de ne pas perdre, mais de gagner.. non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Mogli s'est enfui du livre de la jungle  ???


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Allez l'italie !!!


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Allez l'italie !!!




..oiseau de malheur


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

rallonge la liste, Amok!


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

J'essaie mais j'arrive pas à être pour la France


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie mais j'arrive pas à être pour la France


on me 'mande ?

http://www.atlasgeo.net/flags/animations/Italie.gif

*FORZA ITALIA !!!*​


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie mais j'arrive pas &#224; &#234;tre pour la France



>....bon ben alors arrive &#224; ne pas &#234;tre pour l'Italie .....


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> >....bon ben alors arrive à ne pas être pour l'Italie .....



Ok je suis pour l'arbitre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Ils nous ont mit un arbitre portugais au moins ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, le but n'est pas de ne pas perdre, mais de gagner.. non ?



On dirait du Domenech :love: :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ils nous ont mit un arbitre portugais au moins ?



Un chasseur de cartons ? Indiana Ronaldo


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ils nous ont mit un arbitre portugais au moins ?



arrête, il serait capable de contester l'arbitrage, voire de plonger dans la surface


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> arrête, il serait capable de contester l'arbitrage, voire de plonger dans la surface




... le seul italien que j'aimerai voir plonger pour avoir l'air con après ....c'est le Goal !

 

:love:


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

quel bonheur de pouvoir dire toutes sortes de c*nneries sans avoir &#224; aller au caf&#233; du coin.

*=> Amok
Et si l'Italie gagne je veux bien &#234;tre banni 1 mois (de toutes fa&#231;ons, j'ai du taff &#224; la maison)   *


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> quel bonheur de pouvoir dire toutes sortes de c*nneries sans avoir à aller au café du coin.
> 
> *=> Amok
> Et si l'Italie gagne je veux bien être banni 1 mois (de toutes façons, j'ai du taff à la maison)   *



..clic ..clic


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> quel bonheur de pouvoir dire toutes sortes de c*nneries sans avoir à aller au café du coin.
> 
> *=> Amok
> Et si l'Italie gagne je veux bien être banni 1 mois (de toutes façons, j'ai du taff à la maison)   *




C'est risqué ça quand même


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est risqu&#233; &#231;a quand m&#234;me



..laisse ! c'est poliment demand&#233;.;et puis faut pas d&#233;courager les bonnes intentions   

...et puis &#231;a nous calmera le loup si on perd


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> quel bonheur de pouvoir dire toutes sortes de c*nneries sans avoir à aller au café du coin.
> 
> *=> Amok
> Et si l'Italie gagne je veux bien être banni 1 mois (de toutes façons, j'ai du taff à la maison)   *


Je te cite pour avoir la preuve 


PS : 







On me fait signe que ce n'est pas la bonne équipe ...


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Et Thierry Roland il va toujours se promener à poils dans Paris si la France gagne ?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est risqué ça quand même


Vous semblez tellement surs de gagner que le risque peut être estimé comme quasi nul.
A moins que le doute ne vous assaille au point de...

Et quand bien même l'Italie gagnerait vraiment, vous auriez la satisfaction de ne pas avoir à subir mes railleries durant quelques semaines.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..laisse ! c'est poliment demandé.;et puis faut pas décourager les bonnes intentions



Note qu'il n'a pas fait la même erreur que Thierry Roland  Version MacG s'eut été : un tour d'AES en tenue minie.  :bebe:


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et quand bien m&#234;me l'Italie gagnerait vraiment, vous auriez la satisfaction de ne pas avoir &#224; subir mes railleries durant quelques semaines.




..rien que &#231;a d&#233;j&#224; ! ::love:  




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note qu'il n'a pas fait la m&#234;me erreur que Thierry Roland  Version MacG s'eut &#233;t&#233; : un tour d'AES en tenue minie.  :bebe:



...et &#231;a en plus ....

on serait combl&#233;


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..rien que &#231;a d&#233;j&#224; ! ::love:


Et oui, la compassion, la compassion : c'est qui nous permet de d&#233;passer l'adversit&#233;.

Soyez assur&#233;s du fait que j'en ferai preuve : mais pas lundi, faut pas abuser non plus. Seulement &#224; partir de mardi (si je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; banni avant


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Qui va travailler lundi en France ?


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> quel bonheur de pouvoir dire toutes sortes de c*nneries sans avoir à aller au café du coin.
> 
> *=> Amok
> Et si l'Italie gagne je veux bien être banni 1 mois (de toutes façons, j'ai du taff à la maison)   *



_Même_ si l'Italie perd tu seras banni _au minimum_ un mois ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> (si je n'ai pas été banni avant



Vu le sondage, ce serait pour lundi 00h45  Mais je ne te le souhaite que si tu le souhaites vraiment


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Travailler ? &#231;a veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Starmac lui il va pas passer le premier tour


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Même_ si l'Italie perd tu seras banni _au minimum_ un mois ! :rateau:


Moi, je vous le dis, Macgé finira la semaine dans le sang !

J'étais prêt à ne pas regarder le match pour rester sur ce fil jusqu'au bout, mais pas de chance ma copine a invité du monde à manger.

Promis, je profiterai jusqu'à la dernière seconde de mon droit à vous piquer le garot de banderilles vert-blanc-rouge !!


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Travailler ? &#231;a veut dire quoi ?



Pas avoir la gueule de bois


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Travailler ? ça veut dire quoi ?



..Demande à Alem !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Clair que c'est pas le genre de truc &#224; demander &#224; la mok


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2006)

Adidas a déjà sorti le maillots à 2 étoiles ... ?

Ou vous serez tellement alocolisé pendant 4 ans que vous allé garder les mêmes maillots ...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Ils n'ont pas os&#233;, ils l'avaient fait en 2002...


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Adidas a déjà sorti le maillots à 2 étoiles ... ?
> 
> Ou vous serez tellement alocolisé pendant 4 ans que vous allé garder les mêmes maillots ...




..tu vois quand tu veux...tu commences à accepter le sort des italiens


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Moi il parait que je peux pas boire de l'alocol...


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Moi il parait que je peux pas boire de l'alocol...




...c'est ton parrain qui garde ta part !!!!


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Moi il parait que je peux pas boire de l'alocol...


Tu pourras tremper les lèvres si la France gagne, en 2026


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras tremper les lèvres si la France gagne...



..déjà qu"'il a pas le droit de boire ...alors encore moins de coucher... :hein:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je te cite pour avoir la preuve
> 
> 
> PS :
> ...



remarque, c'est cette equipe qui a balayé l'Italie à la copa del mondo 86


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..déjà qu"'il a pas le droit de boire ...alors encore moins de coucher... :hein:


Où est passée la Protection de l'enfance ?:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> remarque, c'est cette equipe qui a balayé l'Italie à la copa del mondo 86


Je crois que tu confonds avec l'Euro 84.


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu confonds avec l'Euro 84.


Euh...platini, giresse, tigana et consorts ont sorti l'Italie 2-0 en huiti&#232;me de la coupe du monde 86 il me semble..net et sans bavures..:rateau:

bref, les m&#234;mes que sur la tof!


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

.....mince , j'arrive pas à voir lequel c'est Zizou


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....mince , j'arrive pas à voir lequel c'est Zizou



A l'époque il s'appelait Platini


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie mais j'arrive pas à être pour la France



tu veux qu'on parle des milliers de tes compatriotes qui baguenaudent depuis quelques jours sur nos route Françaises avec leurs PTAIN DE CARAVANES DE M...     :hein: ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est étrange, WebO et SM, tout les deux suisses, font partie des seuls à avoir mit Italie


J'ai voté juste après avoir croisé une supportrice italienne et y avait pas l'option "tshirt moulant"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..déjà qu"'il a pas le droit de boire ...alors encore moins de coucher... :hein:




vive le jeu de mot


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> A l'&#233;poque il s'appelait Platini



Tout dans l'adn et le pr&#233;l&#232;vement. Mieux qu'un clone, une am&#233;lioration de la premi&#232;re version 




			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> vive le jeu de mot



Ne me dit pas que tu as tout compris ?!  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dit pas que tu as tout compris ?!  :rateau:




   
..n'oublie pas que c'est Amok son parrain


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..n'oublie pas que c'est Amok son parrain




Pis-même, le seul cours que j'ai suivie de l'année, c'est l'anatomie en SVt


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pis-même, le seul cours que j'ai suivie de l'année, c'est l'anatomie en *SVt *



...j'ai peur des éventuelles propositions ici pour cette abréviation


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pis-même, le seul cours que j'ai suivi*e* de l'année, c'est l'anatomie en SVt


Ah ça, on peut être certain que ce n'est pas le cours de grammaire


----------



## Lila (7 Juillet 2006)

..bon j'y vais !!!!
Bon WE à tous ..

ALLEZ LES BLANCS

...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..n'oublie pas que c'est Amok son parrain



Ah, la famille ! 



			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pis-m&#234;me, le seul cours que j'ai suivie de l'ann&#233;e, c'est l'anatomie en SVt



Option jeu de mots associ&#233;s &#224; la discipline ? L'&#233;ducation nationale, &#231;a c'est quelque chose !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, on peut être certain que ce n'est pas le cours de grammaire




Clair.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du Domenech :love: :bebe:



c'est qui ? un chanteur breton ?


----------



## g200 (7 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ? un chanteur breton ?


Quesque tu as contre les bretons??
hein?? 
lol


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Quel bel homme tout de m&#234;me, s&#251;rement un altermondialiste dans sa jeunesse.





.
.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> Quesque tu as contre les bretons??
> hein??
> lol



Ouais, non mais ho ! :mouais: 

Salut camarade, rejoinds nos rangs si tu le souhaites !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Ah, ces bretons, ils ont pas honte


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour vous une vidéo


Très très bien fait ...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses avaient la m&#234;me strat&#233;gie, mais ils se sont endormis aussi !


Le gardien a m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; retrouv&#233; endormi sur le filet superieur du goal ...


----------



## al02 (7 Juillet 2006)

Pour rire dimanche :
Mondial: commander des pizzas pour g&#226;cher la f&#234;te italienne   



> "Les p&#233;trisseurs de p&#226;te chantent pour l'instant, mais ils devront pr&#233;parer des milliers de pizzas au lieu de regarder le match ce soir."


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Pour rire dimanche :
> Mondial: commander des pizzas pour g&#226;cher la f&#234;te italienne


Il m'a &#233;t&#233; rapport&#233; que les pizzaiollos allaient mettre des sonnif&#232;res dans les pizzas pour g&#226;cher celle des Fran&#231;ais ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Va leur falloir pas mal de somnif&#232;re....


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Va leur falloir pas mal de somnif&#232;re....


Pas forc&#233;ment ... parait qu'en Suisse ils en ont de tr&#232;s bons ...


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a &#233;t&#233; rapport&#233; que les pizzaiollos allaient mettre des sonnif&#232;res dans les pizzas pour g&#226;cher celle des Fran&#231;ais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca je sais pas, mais mettre la cendre de leur clope s'ils perdent &#231;a par contre


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca je sais pas, mais mettre la cendre de leur clope s'ils perdent ça par contre


Et les olives peut-être même remplacées par des crottes de cerf    ...   
Quand à l'huile je n'ose même pas y penser   :afraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Arretez de fantasmer


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de fantasmer


G&#226;che pas ton plaisir .... phantasme avec nous  

Allez les Blancs et bleus ... balancez moi tout &#231;a dehors!!!!!  :rateau: 






:love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

En tous cas moi j'aurais rien contre une bonne branl&#233;e des Allemands devant leur public aujourd'hui.


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas moi j'aurais rien contre une bonne branlée des Allemands devant leur public aujourd'hui.



Clair ! 

(on est méchants, c'en est scandaleux! )


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas moi j'aurais rien contre une bonne branlée des Allemands devant leur public aujourd'hui.


rohhhhh  moi je verrais bien une équipe du portugal reconvertie en plongeon olympique, avec comme star ronaldo, plus un carton rouge pour finir l'habit    
Après le score, voyons voyons... alors je vais dire un 3-0 pour les allemands
comme ça je suis sûr de me tromper


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comme &#231;a je suis s&#251;r de me tromper


Ben moi, je re-parie une bi&#232;re que pour le match de ce soir y'en a un des deux qui gagne... 

_Comme &#231;a je suis s&#251;r de pas me tromper...  _


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je re-parie une bière que pour le match de ce soir y'en a un des deux qui gagne...
> 
> _Comme ça je suis sûr de pas me tromper...  _


Oui comme ça tu es sûr d'avoir ta bière, c'est pas bête ça...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui comme ça tu es sûr d'avoir ta bière, c'est pas bête ça...




La Suisse étant Romande, Italienne et Allémanique, en tant que supporter ça ne doit pas te poser trop de problèmes Mamy


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse étant Romande, Italienne et Allémanique, en tant que supporter ça ne doit pas te poser trop de problèmes Mamy


Ma petite Momo étant minoritaire vis à vis de la France, de l'Italie et de l'Allemagne. Il y a toujours une certaine retenue par rapport au plaisir de ces majorités


----------



## Grug2 (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas moi j'aurais rien contre une bonne branl&#233;e des Allemands devant leur public aujourd'hui.


:affraid: en public  ? :affraid:
comme si on avait pas vu assez d'horreurs pendant la guerre :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Demain, si vous gagnez Wimbledon avec Mauresmo et la Coupe Du Monde de la FIFA&#8482; 2006 .
On va en entendre parler pendant des semaines.


----------



## Dory (8 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Demain, si vous gagnez Wimbledon avec Mauresmo et la Coupe Du Monde de la FIFA 2006 .
> On va en entendre parler pendant des semaines.



Mais non il y a tellement de sujets de discussion qu'on passera à autre chose ....


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Demain, si vous gagnez Wimbledon avec Mauresmo et la Coupe Du Monde de la FIFA 2006 .
> On va en entendre parler pendant des semaines.


Rassure-toi COrentin : Mauresmo vient de se prendre un 6-2 par la petite Justine...


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2006)

les personnes suivantes sont invit&#233;es &#224; un barbecus goudron et plumes 


> arcank, Aur&#233;lie85, bengalen, Craquounette, didisha, fig. 5, hunjord, ice, JackSim, katelijn, La mouette, lalouna, McSly, Moonwalker, Romain le Malin, starmac, supermoquette, ToMacLaumax, WebOliver



note: un rouge se cache parmi eux , saura tu le retrouver ?


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les personnes suivantes sont invitées à un barbecus goudron et plumes
> 
> 
> note: un rouge se cache parmi eux , saura tu le retrouver ?


Je viens de mettre un commentaire "presque élogieux" sur son profil. IL mérite bien ça.

Et si ça peut m'éviter le ban....


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Demain, si vous gagnez Wimbledon avec Mauresmo et la Coupe Du Monde de la FIFA&#8482; 2006 .
> On va en entendre parler pendant des semaines.


Et si le tour de France s'ajoute au palmares on en aura pour 5 ans ..
Et si on y ajoute la coupe du monde de la trotinette ce sera pour 20 ans  :love:


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et si le tour de France s'ajoute au palmares on en aura pour 20 ans .. :love:


Bon, l&#224; on est tranquille quand m&#234;me. Ils ont beau eu &#233;carter quelques t&#234;tes de s&#233;ries, les cyclistes fran&#231;ais sont surtout forts en v&#233;lo d'appartement.

[je vais me prendre des coups je crois]


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi COrentin : Mauresmo vient de se prendre un 6-2 par la petite Justine...


Mais elle mène 3-1 dans le second set.

Grrrrr !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> [je vais me prendre des coups je crois]


Ne rajoute pas la boxe en plus s'il te plait sinon ce sera pour 40 ans


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ne rajoute pas la boxe en plus s'il te plait sinon ce sera pour 40 ans


A ce propos, je me demandais s'il était judicieux de monter un sondage pour savoir si nous devions vraiment être bannis ou pas...


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2006)

bon, comme j'aime le fair-play des supporters fran&#231;ais, j'ajouterais ! 



*FORZA ITALIA*​

voil&#224; !


et vive les bleus aussi tant qu'ils ne sont pas &#224; l'&#226;me !


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2006)

et puisqu'il faut &#234;tre complet !

&#224; &#233;couter avec Real Player hein !


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, comme j'aime le fair-play des supporters français, j'ajouterais !
> 
> 
> 
> *FORZA ITALIA*​


Copieur 
Vendu.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et puisqu'il faut être complet !


Il me semblait que la promotion de l'usage de stupéfiants était proscrit...


[edit : le Mauresmo va gagner...]


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2006)

Et...

*FORZA FRANCIA*​
 

En plus j'les aime bien ces fanculi...


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Et...
> 
> *FORZA ITALIA*​



J'ai corrig&#233; ton erreur de frappe 






			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'les aime bien ces fanculi...



D&#233;cid&#233;ment, les fran&#231;ais ont du mal avec les langues &#233;trang&#232;res.
Ce qui se comprend quand on sait comment ils &#233;crivent la leur


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

Mauresmo a gagneeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
D&#233;sol&#233; j'aime la Belgique mais j'aime pas Justine .. qui finalemement est pratiquement Mon&#233;gasque


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mauresmo a gagneeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Désolé j'ai beau habiter la Belgique mais j'aime pas Justine


C'est pas demain la finale ?

Je ne connais pas ce joueur.


----------



## Dory (8 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mauresmo a gagneeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Un bon présage pour demain...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un bon présage pour demain...


Tutututut ... faut pas pousser ... on vous a laissé le tennis comme amuse-gueule ... Les choses sérieuses c'est pour les Pizzaiollos


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, les fran&#231;ais ont du mal avec les langues &#233;trang&#232;res.
> Ce qui se comprend quand on sait comment ils &#233;crivent la leur


Tu permets je suis frontalier avec l'Italie et je sais qu'on met un "o" au singulier et un "i" pour le pluriel...

Ne dit-on pas l&#224; bas : "Je vais faire pipo aux lavabi..." ?

Donc un "fanculo" des "fanculi"...  

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; je veux bien perfectionner mon italien, que je parle mieux avec les mains avec les italiennes, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Et merde.





.


----------



## fpoil (8 Juillet 2006)

ce que j'aime bien dans les discussions de supporters c'est que la mauvaise foi est la seule valeur vraiment partagée (moi le premier)


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'aime bien dans les discussions de supporters c'est que la mauvaise foi est la seule valeur vraiment partagée (moi le premier)


Oui, surement en ce qui te concerne. Cet aveu t'honore.

Pour ma part, je m'efforce de faire connaitre aux lecteurs une vue honnête et objective sur les évènements footballistiques à venir.

Rien de plus


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

Ce match va se jouer sur un rien . Une vraie bataille


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2006)

Bon, ce soir la petite finale


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

Avec en guest star des plongeuses portugaises et des bourrins allemands


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2006)

Bon ben il faut mettre un arbitre Argentin ou Anglais


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben il faut mettre un arbitre Argentin ou Anglais


Y a besoin d'un arbitre avec deux équipes aussi fair-play et honnêtes???


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

Je crois qu'il est Mexican , j'esp&#232;re que Ronaldo aka la plongeuse va se prendre un carton rouge au moins


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

O&#249; sont les buteurs dans cette &#233;quipe du Portugal? ... c'est un v&#233;ritable probl&#232;me pour cette &#233;quipe pourtant techniquement tr&#232;s agr&#233;able &#224; regarder


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2006)

Les italiens savent-ils marquer contre leur camp aussi bien que les portugais ?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les italiens savent-ils marquer contre leur camp aussi bien que les portugais ?


Faut dire que le goal portugais ne plonge pas aussi bien que ses coequipiers ... c'est le monde &#224; l'envers  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2006)

Bon, un dernier, ce serait bien la honte quand m&#234;me


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juillet 2006)

Bon j'essaye de vous faire voir des photos de Zidane et autres... 





zidane
*124* photos | Mis à jour le *01/06/06 03:26



*



autres joueurs et entraineurs
*9* photos | Mis à jour le *01/06/06 02:04



*



légendes du ballon rond
*17* photos | Mis à jour le *30/05/06 17:55


*


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

Une autre galerie sympa


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une autre galerie sympa


jpmiss est un vrai amateur de foot : pas de doute !

Et j'insiste mais l'italie* a de vrais arguments pour gagner*


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une autre galerie sympa


Aahhh ouiiiiiiiiii ... c'est tout autre chose que ces mecs pleins de poils et tout en sueur que l'on voit courrir d&#233;sesp&#233;rement derri&#232;re un ballon 
Un seul point commun .... elles ont &#233;galement des ballons flottants   

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss est un vrai amateur de foot : pas de doute !
> 
> Et j'insiste mais l'italie* a de vrais arguments pour gagner*


Et bien moi l&#224; tout d'un coup j'ai plus de pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour l'&#233;quipe ... italiennes ou francaises elles sont toutes bonnes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2006)

L'italienne est plus voyante


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Grug2 (9 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>



bon ficelle t'arrete de jouer avec photobooth


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une autre galerie sympa


celles de 2002...... :love:  

et d'autres......


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et j'insiste mais l'italie* a de vrais arguments pour gagner*




*J'appelle pas ça un argument*
mais l'antichambre du gant de toilette...


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

A la une 

Coupe du monde
Depuis le d&#233;but du Mondial, la France enti&#232;re soutient
les Bleus avec de plus en plus de ferveur

Football, Coupe du Monde 2006 - Journal des *Bleus*, Magazine
[SIZE=-1]Sport 24 - 7 juil 2006[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*...* Il &#233;tait clair que *tous* auraient fait la comparaison entre les performances de *...* l&#8217;&#233;t&#233; 98 *avec* le titre de champion du monde d&#233;croch&#233; *avec* les *Bleus*. *...* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Une finale &#224; gagner [SIZE=-1]uefa.com[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ??? Bizarre ??? Notre copain portugais n'est plus connecté sur messenger


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> rohhhhh  moi je verrais bien une &#233;quipe du portugal reconvertie en plongeon olympique, avec comme star ronaldo, plus un carton rouge pour finir l'habit


bon il n'y a pas eu de carton rouge par contre un superbe plongeon de ronaldo, c'etait beau a voir :love:   



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s le score, voyons voyons... alors je vais dire un 3-0 pour les allemands
> comme &#231;a je suis s&#251;r de me tromper


ahhhhh pas trop loin finalement


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2006)

Cette petite finale n'a pas entraîné la même ferveur chez ma compagne.   (Portugaise)

Elle: "Ça n'a plus d'importance, seul la première place importe !  "

  

Bon pour ce soir, ALLEZ FRANCE ! 

(Au passage, c'est une période sympa pour le sport français, vous avez vu Amélie Mauresmo  )


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Le portugal était coté hier à 3 contre 1 et ce fût la berezzina
La France l'est aujourd'hui à 2 contre 1 ..... présage?   


Voir la pièce jointe 11211


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2006)

Si tu veux parier tu as de quoi faire  



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s))
> naas


tiens deux surfent en anonyme


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parier tu as de quoi faire


Les bookmakers parient sur l'Italie.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2006)

moi je dis que la France ne PEUX pas perdre ,c'est pas possible :Zidane ne peut que tirer sa r&#233;v&#233;rence sur une victoire ...
d'ailleurs il me semble que lorsqu'il est revenu en &#233;quipe de France l'an dernier ,il avait dit  qu'il revenait pour la gagner...

sinon ,toutes les possibilit&#233;s me trottent dans la tete ,et les italiens me font quand meme peur ,mais moins que l'allemagne...

j'imagine une victoire &#233;triqu&#233; de la France 1 /0
ou alors je pense aussi au fait qu'on passe a cot&#233; et qu'on perde 3 /0 

par contre ,le pire ,je vois aussi 0 / 0 et tirs au but....ralalaaaa,ce serait le pire pour les nerfs !mais on a pas eu de prolongations ni de tirs aus but encore alors ?

mais il faut y croire ! Allez les bleus !

par contre ,que les italiens qui sont en france f&#234;tent leurs victoires contre les autres &#233;quipes ,&#231;&#224; me d&#233;range pas ,mais si ce soir ils gagnent ,je trouverai d&#233;plac&#233; qu'ils fassent la f&#234;te...

enfin on verra...mais j'y crois bien quand meme ...

et ..Zidane y va marquer 

sinon ,de mani&#232;re anectodique ,je suis content que l'allemagne ait pris la 3eme place ,ils avaient une bonne &#233;quipe et m&#233;ritaient d'aller en finale...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

H-9 les amis .


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Match nul et attentat &#224; la 34&#232;me minute


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2006)

attentat..... &#224; la pudeur ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Du genre .






.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Une finale à gagner




*Zidane concourt*
pour un hot d'or ?


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2006)

En fait c'est tr&#232;s &#233;trange car cette coupe du monde est en faot un affrontement entre une &#233;quipe d'italie qui sait que son futur en championnat et le pire qu'ils puissent avoir, la tentative de suicide de leur compagnon a renforc&#233; ce groupe qui a jou&#233; contre l'italie, et de l'autre cot&#233; une &#233;quipe de france, mise &#224; la retraite par tous les m&#233;dias, qui n'attends rien des fran&#231;ais et veulent gagner pour eux, cela promet de chaque cot&#233; un engagement total


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'essaye de vous faire voir des photos de Zidane et autres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci Mamy pour ces très belles photos.... dont certaines mises dans mes favoris :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Bah vu le r&#233;sultat d'hier tout ce que j'esp&#232;re c'est 3-2 (pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; d'un 2-2) pour n'importe qu'elle &#233;quipe du moment qu'il y a des buts


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2006)

5-0 pour la France ça te conviendrait aussi?


----------



## Ludo67 (9 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> 5-0 pour la France ça te conviendrait aussi?



lol c'est un score de basket sa....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Ben &#224; partir de 3-0 c'est la fin du match donc pas super motivant.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai, disons 2-1 pour les français qu'en dis-tu?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Bah tant que les 3 buts sont pas marqu&#233;s dans les m&#234;mes 5 minutes.


----------



## Nobody (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah vu le résultat d'hier tout ce que j'espère c'est 3-2 (précédé d'un 2-2) pour n'importe qu'elle équipe du moment qu'il y a des buts



Ouais, ben ça c'est pas gagné avec le football négatif de la France: un milieu de terrain cadenassé, un jeu hyper fermé et sans aucune inventivité. Rien de pétillant là-dedans. Les deux équipes d'hier, avec leur foot total, débridé, des tirs au but comme s'il en pleuvait, ont joué un beau match de foot. Là, je me suis amusé.

L'équipe de France, entre '78 et '86 était une TRES belle équipe, avec un fond de jeu "à la brésilienne". Celle-ci est terne, elle n'attire aucune sympathie. Et c'était déjà le cas en '98. Le résultat a toujours primé sur la manière. Moi, je dis: beurk.

Suis même pas certain de la regarder, cette finale. Pourtant la Squadra Azzurra m'a séduit, elle...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Merde j'ai loup&#233; le seul bon match alors :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah tant que les 3 buts sont pas marqués dans les mêmes 5 minutes.


Difficile de te satisfaire...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi COrentin : Mauresmo vient de se prendre un 6-2 par la petite Justine...



Mouahahahahahahaha ! 

Tu as d'autres trucs à dire pour rassurer les Italiens, ce soir ?!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juillet 2006)

Zidane va marquer cette finale de son empreinte vous verrez . Il va jouer compl&#232;tement liberer


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahaha !
> 
> Tu as d'autres trucs à dire pour rassurer les Italiens, ce soir ?!



Aujourd'hui comme pour le référendum, je fais relache 

A 21h45, il sera bien temps de savourer. 

Bon après-midi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Zidane va marquer cette finale de son empreinte vous verrez . Il va jouer complètement liberer



J'en suis certaine également, mais de toutes façons, même si nous perdions (ce dont je doute fortement), Zidane nous aura démontré ce dont il est capable depuis plusieurs années et loin de moi l'idée de le juger sur un match.... comme pour tous les joueurs qui l'entourent d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> A 21h45, il sera bien temps de savourer.






pour toi :rateau:


_allez les bleus_


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, les français ont du mal avec les langues étrangères.


Peut-être, mais jamais langues ou lèvres étrangères n'ont émis de plainte après avoir fréquentées des papilles françaises, face de rat ! La prochaine fois que tu écriras du Suisse rateau, fais gaffe a ne pas te mettre la plume dans l'oeil !


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2006)

au fait la squadra azzura, elle va retrograder en quoi , ligue 3  :bebe:


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Zidane va marquer cette finale de son empreinte vous verrez . Il va jouer complètement liberer



j'ai ce sentiment la aussi ...

c'est ZIDANE qui va gagner ce soir ....il faut y croire ...

mais l'italie ,attention quand meme ,ils sont costaud ,mais les deux équipes se valent a mon avis ...

ce sera un match ,comment dire ? intense?on va vibrer ,je crois...

ALLEZ les bleus!!!!! :rateau:  

 :rateau:  

 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce sera un match ,comment dire ? intense?on va vibrer ,je crois...


Ou alors il ne va rien se passer et ça va etre super chiant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il ne va rien se passer et ça va etre super chiant.





C'est très possible


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Il nous reste toujours les bières pour apprécier quelque chose aujourd'hui.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le portugal était coté hier à 3 contre 1 et ce fût la berezzina
> La France l'est aujourd'hui à 2 contre 1 ..... présage?
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 11211




Meuh non, y'a que 0,25 entre la France et l'Italie, pas 1...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il ne va rien se passer et ça va etre super chiant.



:mouais: Au fait comment va le dalaï lama ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Au fait comment va le dalaï lama ?



il serre les fesses


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il ne va rien se passer et ça va etre super chiant.


du moment que l'on gagne


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

L'Italie aussi devrait serer les fesses...  et nous aussi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> L'Italie aussi devrait serer les fesses...



Et je veux que même un spaghetto n'y rentre pas.


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais jamais langues ou lèvres étrangères n'ont émis de plainte après avoir fréquentées des papilles françaises, face de rat !
> La prochaine fois que tu écriras du Suisse rateau, fais gaffe a ne pas te mettre la plume dans l'oeil !



J'ai cherché un bruit de pet en guise de réponse, pas longtemps, mais je me suis dit que ta petite attaque ne valait pas la peine que je me fatigue   :hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Vazi l'parain, ni*** *** ** ****


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> 5-0 pour la France &#231;a te conviendrait aussi?


Eh  ho! ... &#231;a c'est le r&#233;sultat apr&#232;s 90 minutes s'il n'y a que Buffon sur le terrain!     :love:


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Eh  ho! ... ça c'est le résultat après 90 minutes s'il n'y a que Buffon sur le terrain  :love:


 avec les mains liées dans le dos 



			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Vazi l'parain, ni*** *** ** ****



Oh, cool, garçon : je te rappelle qu'à la fin de la guerre, un certain nombre de tes compatriotes se sont fait tondre pour bien peu de choses des fois :mouais: 

Alors si tu tiens à ta houpette


----------



## fpoil (9 Juillet 2006)

bon match à tous, que le meilleur gagne surtout s'il joue en blanc  

je vais rejoindre le centre des opérations dans ma cantine préférée


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Bah pas dit que la france joue en blanc. D'ailleurs qui sait comment se d&#233;cide les couleurs quand deux &#233;quipes ont des maillots trop proches visuellement ? tirage au sort ?

Je sais, c'est une question fondamentale


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas dit que la france joue en blanc. D'ailleurs qui sait comment se décide les couleurs quand deux équipes ont des maillots trop proches visuellement ? tirage au sort ?
> 
> Je sais, c'est une question fondamentale



... peut être pas fondamentale mais je me la suis posée aussi et j'aimerais bien connaître la réponse ......


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas dit que la france joue en blanc. D'ailleurs qui sait comment se décide les couleurs quand deux équipes ont des maillots trop proches visuellement ? tirage au sort ?
> 
> Je sais, c'est une question fondamentale



En tous cas les Italiens vont finir en blanc: le goudron et les plumes!


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2006)

Pour les couleurs de maillot, tirage au sort pour savoir qui "reçoit". En l'occurence, les italiens ce soir, c'est donc eux qui jouent avec leurs couleurs officielles.


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas dit que la france joue en blanc. D'ailleurs qui sait comment se décide les couleurs quand deux équipes ont des maillots trop proches visuellement ? tirage au sort ?
> 
> Je sais, c'est une question fondamentale




L'équipe à domicile (pour ce soir c'est l'Italie car première qualifiée) choisie la couleur de son maillot.

Vu que l'Italie Joue en Bleu quand elle a le choix, la france va jouer en Blanc.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour les couleurs de maillot, tirage au sort pour savoir qui "reçoit". En l'occurence, les italiens ce soir, c'est donc eux qui jouent avec leurs couleurs officielles.




Merci Mado !


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe à domicile (pour ce soir c'est l'Italie car première qualifiée) choisie la couleur de son maillot.



Ah  y'a débat


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour les couleurs de maillot, tirage au sort pour savoir qui "reçoit". En l'occurence, les italiens ce soir, c'est donc eux qui jouent avec leurs couleurs officielles.



C'est au tirage au sort ??  

Putain je suis une merde en foot, même les femmes connaissent les règles mieux que moi... :rose:


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

Entendu sur France Info : 

*"Si la France est magique, alors la Cicciolina est vierge" *  

C'est pas Zidane qui l'a vue la vierge  ?


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je suis une merde en foot


 *


*j'aurai pu être suisse (en réponse à Webo)


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vu que l'Italie Joue en Bleu quand elle a le choix, la france va jouer en Blanc.


Et comme ça va saigner ... on aura le drapeau français au complet sur le terrain

:rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Vazi l'parain, ni*** *** ** ****


Reste pr&#232;s de moi, filleul, et ne parle pas aux Helv&#232;tes !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Mon pronostic .. Zidane se nouant les jambes par accident &#224; la 37eme minute ... Thierry henry enchain&#233; au piquet de corner et barthez pleurant dans un coin de son goal ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Moi je pense que Totti va enfin r&#233;ussir son saute mouton rat&#233; pour un poil en demi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Personne pour embrasser son crâne ?





.


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cherché un bruit de pet en guise de réponse



Voilà ce que c'est de se cultiver juste à l'oreille : la vraie formule est "la plume est plus forte que _l'épé_".
Donc rétorquer a mon image de la plume Suisse qu'il suffit de liberer du méthane sous pression pour l'emporter est non seulement faux, mais de plus totalement incompréhensible !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour embrasser son crâne ?



Quelqu'un a vu Rezba ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Reste pr&#232;s de moi, filleul, et ne parle pas aux Helv&#232;tes !



Rooooooh... :hein: :hein: :hein: 



_____ 
Aufait le parrain, &#231;a t'arrive de te connecter sur ichat ?  

_________

Plus que 3heures....


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Reste près de moi, filleul, et ne parle pas aux Helvètes !


Tu as raison Amok il ne faut pas parler aux Helvètes! Seulement aux Suisses!


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est de se cultiver juste à l'oreille : la vraie formule est "la plume est plus forte que _l'épé_".



Je ne peux qu'en rajouter sur l'incapacité du Français à écrire plus de 10 mots... sans faire de faute.


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu Rezba ?



Pour avoir tripoté le crane du tondu, et afin d'aider ceux qui ne l'auraient pas sous la main, voici ce qu'il faut faire : vous remplissez à 50% un preservatif d'eau, puis vous faites un noeud. Ca parle beaucoup moins que Rezba, mais tactilement parlant c'est très proche. Alors si vous voulez ce soir que Zidane and Co collent la raclée aux Italins, sortez tous dans la rue en embrassant un préservatif et en l'appelant "Reba" !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison Amok il ne faut pas parler aux Helvètes! Seulement aux Suisses!




Ca dépend des suisses, regarde supermoquette


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'en rajouter sur l'incapacité du Français à écrire plus de 10 mots... sans faire de faute.




Non, la y'en a 18 de suite sans faute


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'en rajouter sur l'incapacité du Français à écrire plus de 10 mots... sans faire de faute.


Je ne peux qu'en rajouter sur l'incapacité du Suisse à écrire plus de 10 posts... sans devenir chiant.







On continue dans les généralités basiques ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'en rajouter sur l'incapacité du Suisse à écrire plus de 10 posts... sans devenir chiant.






			
				VBulleutain a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir tripoté le crane du tondu, et afin d'aider ceux qui ne l'auraient pas sous la main, voici ce qu'il faut faire : vous remplissez à 50% un preservatif d'eau, puis vous faites un noeud. Ca parle beaucoup moins que Rezba, mais tactilement parlant c'est très proche. Alors si vous voulez ce soir que Zidane and Co collent la raclée aux Italins, sortez tous dans la rue en embrassant un préservatif et en l'appelant "Reba" !



      Je me demande si ça ne va pas un peu couiner à la pression


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

A vous entendre je n'ose imaginer ce qu'aurait p&#251; donner un match France/Suisse ......... dans les tribunes!
On l'a &#233;chapp&#233; belle! ..  

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A vous entendre je n'ose imaginer ce qu'aurait pû donner un match France/Suisse
> On l'a échappé belle! ..
> 
> :love:



Ce sera pour la prochaine fois, demain il risque d'y avoir une immigration massive de sportifs italiens au pays de la vache violette


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Y a pas &#224; dire .... que des beaux gosses ces italiens .... bien &#233;lev&#233;s .... avec des cheveux .... et propres sur eux .. 









C'est pas comme les obs&#233;d&#233;s d'en face


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'en rajouter sur l'incapacité du Suisse à écrire plus de 10 posts... sans devenir chiant.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Attention je vais poster dix fois


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Attention je vais poster dix fois



Toi, tu n'es pas Suisse : tu es né où tu as pu au terme de 72 mois de grossesse !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas &#224; dire .... que des beaux gosses ces italiens .... bien &#233;lev&#233;s .... avec des cheveux .... et propres sur eux ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D&#233;j&#224; vu... D&#233;cid&#233;ment...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

J'ai sorti ma cheklist des grandes occasions .... 

voyons voir ... vino ... mortadella ... proscuito .... olive ... formaggio ... pane ... tout est ok

Un dernier petit r&#232;glage du fauteuil ... un petit r&#232;glage des couleurs des fois que les couleurs des maillots s'inverseraient &#224; l'&#233;cran (je veux pas stresser pour rien  ) ... ma bombe claxon ... mon casque &#224; cornes aux couleurs de la Ciciolina. ...

Le drapeau fran&#231;ais est d&#233;j&#224; sorti sur la fa&#231;ade .... avec son ruban noir!   

et voil&#224; .. pour moi on peut commencer


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai sorti ma cheklist des grandes occasions ....


Tu as oublié une chose... Tu n'as pas voté au sondage. Peur de te tromper ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

28 minutes.

Le d&#233;bat fait rage pour savoir ou il y aura le plus de supportrices, enfin ou aller voir le match.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié une chose... Tu n'as pas voté au sondage. Peur de te tromper ?


1-0 pour la Cicciolina


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai pas voté parce qu'en tant que frontalier j'ai beaucoup d'amis italiens...  

Je ne souhaite qu'une chose UN BON MATCH, réglo et tout, et que le meilleur l'emporte...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS !

 

Enfin, je veux dire ALLEZ LES BLANCS !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 28 minutes.
> 
> Le débat fait rage pour savoir ou il y aura le plus de supportrices, enfin ou aller voir le match.


Peu d'italiennes dans les tribunes .... beaucoups en mission dans les vestiaires français


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> ALLEZ LES BLEUS !
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin, je veux dire ALLEZ LES BLANCS !


je me suis senti une fraction de seconde moins seul .... mais ....  

:love:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2006)

Euh...

Tout le monde regarde le match là ou quoi... 

Pour l'instant France -1 / Italie - 0

C'est pour ceux qu'on pas la télé ni la radio...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

*1  -  0*

​


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *1  -  0*
> 
> ​


Le portugal fait des &#233;mules ... les francais commencent &#224; plonger aussi bien .... penalty on croit r&#234;ver ..  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

*1 - 1*

​


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *1  -  1*
> ​



Ca c'est du vrai goal! ... pas besoin de nageuses &#224; la fran&#231;aise pour cela   :love:


----------



## Nobody (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du vrai goal! ... pas besoin de nageuses à la française pour cela   :love:



Ouais. J'espère bien que les tricheurs ne seront pas récompensés ce soir. 

Ils pouvaient être heureux et surtout fiers de ce penalty...

En tout cas, je ne veux plus entendre PERSONNE ici critiquer les Portugais qui se laissaient tomber facilement dans le rectangle...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Latte!!!*​



Grrrrrrr ...


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est dur dur pour les Francais.......


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> C'est dur dur pour les Francais.......


C'&#233;tait curieusement mou tout &#224; l'heure dans le rectangle du penalty...


----------



## ederntal (9 Juillet 2006)

Ya que moi qui regarde pas le match ?
(et qui s'en fou...)

Euh oui... ya que moi


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ... Zidane y est all&#233; aussi de son petit plongeon  .. il apprend vite   :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Bon les gars je vous invite au bar pour un verre de l'amitié mais tout à l'heure se sera à nouveau la guerre


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ya que moi qui regarde pas le match ?
> (et qui s'en fou...)
> 
> Euh oui... ya que moi


quel match?

Car là, moi je jette un oeil sur Paris Match ( soyons clairs...les années glorieuses, celles  avant 1976)

je sors ( doucement)
continuez , tranquilles
( enfin...tranquilles c'est vite dit)


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Mal barré... :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Mal barré... :hein:


Meuuuhh noonnnnn ..... encore un petit penalty et ça ira ...  :love:


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *1 - 1*
> 
> ​




Pourvue que les Italiens ne partent pas cirer leurs godasses!


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Ils vont bien commencer à s'épuiser, à un moment, les Italiens, à jouer comme ça...   non ?


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est l'heure de la pub?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont bien commencer à s'épuiser, à un moment, les Italiens, à jouer comme ça...   non ?


Un peu de pancetta et çà repart


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)

Ben, je n'en sais rien je regarde pas


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

He bien ce n'est pas gagné ...  

2nde mi-temps ... may be


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> He bien ce n'est pas gagné ...
> 
> 2nde mi-temps ... may be



à vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de la pub?


Oui pour des maillots de bain .... :love:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Juillet 2006)

On se croirait devant un PSG OM.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait devant un PSG OM.


MDR!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire



Et ta soeur ?


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Mal barré... :hein:


Qui ça la France... Mais non y a que la 1ère mi-temps de faite, reste encore une  c'est pas encore perdu   Faut y croire ouais... :love: 





​


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

La France domine en ce moment c'est ind&#233;niable ... &#231;a c'est les effets secondaires de la pancetta &#224; la mi-temps .. &#231;a endort


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La France domine en ce moment c'est indéniable ... ça c'est les effets secondaires de la pancetta à la mi-temps .. ça endort




mais kilécon


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

Ils sont un peu mieu sur le terrain .. a premiere vu....
Les Italiens passent moins facilement ...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Les prolongations se profilent  .... et j'ai plus d'olives .... pffffffffffff


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

Et la seance de penalty aussi !!
Et moi j'ai plus d'alcool !!


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est le caca ....Les prologs arrivent .....................
C'est pas bon ....


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont bien commencer à s'épuiser, à un moment, les Italiens, à jouer comme ça...   non ?


Je me réponds : Si.

Ouf ! (pour l'instant)


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Quand je pense que s'l n'y avait pas eu tant d'eau dans le rectangle italien, la france n'aurait pas plong&#233; et  j'aurais encore tous mes ongles en ce moment


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

haaa, seconde mi temps rassurante pour nos bleus ... j'yretounre


----------



## bertrand (9 Juillet 2006)

Prolongation : c'est parti !
Allez la France, j'y crois !!!
B.


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je me réponds : Si.
> 
> Ouf ! (pour l'instant)




Moi aussi je reponds :Si !!!




			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que si la france n'avait pas glissé sur le ballon dans le rectangle j'aurais encore tous mes ongles en ce moment




J'suis arrivé a l'os !


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> C'est le caca ....Les prologs arrivent .....................
> C'est pas bon ....


Ben oui mais il faut y croire jusqu'au bout...  






​


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

J'y crois j'y crois !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Houl&#224; .... ils sont tous crev&#233;s ...  ils n'ont plus de jambes .... ils vont devoir se d&#233;partager autour d'un foot de table ..


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

La domination est francaise...les italiens sont mal...!!
Les francais doivent marquer c'est oblig&#233; !!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> La domination et francaise...les italiens sont mal...!!
> Les francais doivent marquer c'est obliger !!


Je suis contre les obligations de quelque nature que ce soit!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre les obligations de quelque nature que ce soit!




anarchiste


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre les obligations de quelque nature que ce soit!




Bin tu feras un effort ...juste une fois.....!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

rouge mérité


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Pourquoi en vouloir &#224; Zidane? ... il plonge la t&#234;te la premi&#232;re et manque de chance pour lui il y a justement une poitrine d'italien devant lui ....    








C'est juste triste pour lui mais il doit &#234;tre trait&#233; comme n'importe lequel des joueurs


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est bien dommage a son niveau de jeu de faire ce geste ......
tout a fais d'accord pour le rouge !!
D'ailleur je vais aller m'en chercher une bouteille


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> anarchiste



Tu as dit quoi, là?


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est parti pour les penaltys     l'horreur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

C'en est fini du football. Place aux nerfs, au hasard et à la chance. Quel que soit le vainqueur, il aura vaincu sans gloire.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Tout ce que je peux encore faire pour eux c'est ça


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'en est fini du football. Place aux nerfs, au hasard et à la chance. Quel que soit le vainqueur, il aura vaincu sans gloire.



C'est nul a ce point là?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

* Ben... Zut *

​


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

Perdu ........!!

Enfin il sont deuxieme ...faut positivé !!


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mince pas de chance pour Zidane ... il plonge la tête la première et pas de chance pour lui il y a justement un italien devant lui ....
> 
> 
> C'est triste pour lui mais il doit être traité comme n'importe lequel des joueurs


Et ben oui le carton rouge est mérité... Vilain geste de Zidane... Dommage de finir sa carrière comme ça... Là je dois dire que je ne comprend pas son geste même si l'autre lui a dit quelques choses pas très gentils ni jolis.   Son geste est impardonable :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que je peux encore faire pour eux c'est &#231;a


Je savais bien que ces amulettes valaient bien plus que 120 minutes de combat acharn&#233;
Ce f&#251;t un beau match ... chapeau aux deux &#233;quipes ....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

J'aime mieux cette défaite dans un match excellent que la victoire de 98 face au fantôme du Brésil.


----------



## katelijn (9 Juillet 2006)

Yes !! viva los latinos


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2006)

*Allez au DODO !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

Manque d'esprit sportif des deux côtés, dommage. :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juillet 2006)

Les boules. J'ai les boules.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> *Allez au DODO !!!!!!!!!!!*


Il me reste un fond de verre de vin pour f&#234;ter cela &#224; la maison .. ensuite direction Place St Lambert pour la grande Fiesta de la victoire .... &#231;a va canailler graveeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

M'en voulez pas ... vous auriez fait pareil ....


.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Cool, Amok, tu peux bannir Starmac


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Juillet 2006)

C'était nul et nul. Et en plus ça se finit à la roulette russe. Pitoyab'...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Je suis encore plus d&#233;&#231;u par la fa&#231;on de terminer la comp&#233;tition de Zidane que par la d&#233;faite de l'&#233;quipe de France...

Sur le coup, il m&#233;rite son carton rouge, mais sur l'ensemble de sa carri&#232;re, dommage de terminer ainsi.

En tous cas, il semble avoir d&#233;j&#224; song&#233; &#224; une reconversion... dans les sports de combat ?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2006)

On a perdu sur un coup de t&#234;te...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir, on peut vraiment dire que Zidane a quitt&#233; l'&#233;quipe de France sur un coup de t&#234;te...



EDIT : Grilled par Dos Jones


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

N'emp&#234;che, je me demande ce que Mazeratti a pu dire &#224; Zidane pour qu'il s'&#233;nerve comme &#231;a...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> On a perdu sur un coup de t&#234;te...


Heureusement que tu es l&#224;, j'ai m&#234;me rigol&#233;. 

(Tonton Nestor grill&#233; !)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Merci, Zidane d'être revenu ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Ca n'empêche pas ma cité de tirer force pétards et feu d'artifices. Mon dieu, ma voiture ! Ah, ouf, j'en ai pas.
Standing ovation pour le jeune retraité en tous cas, ils n'ont que ce mot à la bouche, les d'jeuns en bas de l'immeuble.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, je me demande ce que Mazeratti a pu dire à Zidane pour qu'il s'énerve comme ça...


_"Tu vas pas t'emmerder, à la retraite ?"_


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juillet 2006)

quelqu'un plus haut a dit:
			
		

> Zidane va marquer cette finale de son empreinte, il va jouer compl&#232;tement lib&#233;r&#233;...





Ah ben &#231;a, pour &#234;tre lib&#233;r&#233;, c'&#233;tait lib&#233;r&#233; :rateau: 


Nan c'est bizarre quand meme, je sais pas ce que l'autre lui a dit, mais 

En tout cas &#231;a me gave de perdre comme &#231;a face &#224; une &#233;quipe si peu fair play :sick:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, je me demande ce que Mazeratti a pu dire à Zidane pour qu'il s'énerve comme ça...


L'a du lui dire "Fanculo"...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> N'emp&#234;che, je me demande ce que Mazeratti a pu dire &#224; Zidane pour qu'il s'&#233;nerve comme &#231;a...


Il lui aura dit "arr&#234;te de t'ent&#234;ter comme cela ... tu l'auras ta canne d'or! "


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je suis encore plus déçu par la façon de terminer la compétition de Zidane que par la défaite de l'équipe de France...
> 
> Sur le coup, il mérite son carton rouge, mais sur l'ensemble de sa carrière, dommage de terminer ainsi.
> 
> En tous cas, il semble avoir déjà songé à une reconversion... dans les sports de combat ?



Si rien ne justifie un tel geste, on peut clairement penser que ce que lui a dit l'autre enfoiré pour que Zidane fasse demi-tour et vienne lui en coller une, surtout dans ces conditions (finale, dernier match) mériterait d'être connu.

L'Italie à gagnée, et bravo. Mais à mon avis sans gloire, et sans vraiment le mériter depuis le début de la seconde mi-temps. J'aurais le même discours si la situation était inversée, mais voilà, c'est comme ca !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Odr&#233;, tu devrais changer ta signature : "On est jamais &#224; l'abris d'un coup de boule"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Odré, tu devrais changer ta signature : "On est jamais à l'abris d'un coup de boule"



 

Mais c'est vrai que j'aimerais vriament savoir ce qu'il lui a dit à Zidane ...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> N'emp&#234;che, je me demande ce que Mazeratti a pu dire &#224; Zidane pour qu'il s'&#233;nerve comme &#231;a...


Il lui aura dit un truc du genre "arr&#234;te de t'ent&#234;ter comme cela ... tu l'auras ta canne d'or"


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si rien ne justifie un tel geste, on peut clairement penser que ce que lui a dit l'autre enfoiré pour que Zidane fasse demi-tour et vienne lui en coller une, surtout dans ces conditions (finale, dernier match) mériterait d'être connu.
> 
> L'Italie à gagnée, et bravo. Mais à mon avis sans gloire, et sans vraiment le mériter depuis le début de la seconde mi-temps. J'aurais le même discours si la situation était inversée, mais voilà, c'est comme ca !



Je subodore le commentaire raciste de la part de l'Italien. D'autant plus que Zidane parle très bien l'Italien.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

En fait, Zidane, il voulait bouler vert l'Italien, mais l'arbitre a pas compris.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2006)

*MONDE DE MERDE !*
La France a perdu.
Zidane qui termine sa carrière sur un carton rouge.

Demain, dès l'ouverture du palais Brognard, le CAC 40 s'effondre...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juillet 2006)

Enfin la victoire des italiens &#224; un gout amer... gagner aux tirs aux buts apr&#232;s tant de fautes ( p&#233;no &#224; la septieme minute hein ! ) et &#231;a... 

Le pire, c'est pour Zidane, finir comme &#231;a :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

quoi qu'il ait été dit à Zidane, ce n'est en aucun cas une excuse  

le règlement existe pour être appliqué et le geste est d'autant moins pardonnable qu'il a été commis par un capitaine d'équipe (censé donner l'exemple?)  

le résultat aurait été inverse, la victoire en aurait été entachée


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Je subodore le commentaire raciste de la part de l'Italien. D'autant plus que Zidane parle tr&#232;s bien l'Italien.


Je subodore aussi, et rien que pour ca c'est gonflos. L'aspect "quartier nord de Marseille" a pris le dessus. C'est idiot. Il suffisait d'attendre 15 mns pour lui exploser le nez.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *MONDE DE MERDE !*
> La France a perdu.
> Zidane qui termine sa carrière sur un carton rouge.
> 
> Demain, dès l'ouverture du palais Brognard, le CAC 40 s'effondre...



Et ma b... va encore raccourcir


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si rien ne justifie un tel geste, on peut clairement penser que ce que lui a dit l'autre enfoiré pour que Zidane fasse demi-tour et vienne lui en coller une, surtout dans ces conditions (finale, dernier match) mériterait d'être connu.
> 
> L'Italie à gagnée, et bravo. Mais à mon avis sans gloire, et sans vraiment le mériter depuis le début de la seconde mi-temps. J'aurais le même discours si la situation était inversée, mais voilà, c'est comme ca !



Tout à fait d'accord.  
Ils ont dominés la deuxième partie + prolongation.

Pour Zidane, je ne suis pas choqué par un tel geste, je le serais certainement plus quand on saura ce que l'autre lui a dit. 
Il a fait une belle coupe du monde, il a un sacré tempérament, c'est logique qu'il "dérape" de temps à autre.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Enfin la victoire des italiens &#224; un gout amer... gagner aux tirs aux buts apr&#232;s tant de fautes ( p&#233;no &#224; la septieme minute hein ! ) et &#231;a...
> Le pire, c'est pour Zidane, finir comme &#231;a :sick:


je suis content que l'italie aie gagn&#233; certes mais je suis triste que l'histoire mediatique ne retiendra de cette partie que ce triste coup de t&#234;te condamnable bien &#233;videment ...

Mais bon imaginons que c'est un Italien qui aurait fait cela &#224; Zidane ... le Mont Blanc fermait son tunnel!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juillet 2006)

Zallez voir que d&#232;s demain, on va entendre du militant d'extr&#234;me droite partir sur l'impulsivit&#233; maghr&#233;bine ( "ben oui quand m&#234;me mon bon monsieur..." :rateau: ) 


Dommage, il marquait son coup franc de la t&#234;te, il &#233;tait un dieu, l&#224;, il est un maudit, ou, au mieux ( s'il s'av&#232;re que l'autre y a dit des trucs pas tr&#232;s sympa ) un martyr... 




_PS: remarquez quand m&#234;me qu'il a &#233;t&#233; sympa, Zizou... l'a vis&#233; que le thorax, pas la t&#234;te direct... r&#233;sultat plus discret _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je subodore aussi, et rien que pour ca c'est gonflos. L'aspect "quartier nord de Marseille" a pris le dessus. C'est idiot. Il suffisait d'attendre 15 mns pour lui exploser le nez.



Heu, et la pression de l'enjeu, ça vient des quartiers ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quoi qu'il ait été dit à Zidane, ce n'est en aucun cas une excuse
> 
> le règlement existe pour être appliqué et le geste est d'autant moins pardonnable qu'il a été commis par un capitaine d'équipe (censé donner l'exemple?)



marfff, ça ne m'étonne pas que tu notes ça. 

Sans son caractère bien trempé, avec tout ce que ça comporte comme "risque de dérive", il n'aurait jamais fait une si belle carrière.
Bref, il n'aurait pas du coup de boulé mais bon, c'est humain et pas bien grave.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> N'emp&#234;che, je me demande ce que Mazeratti a pu dire &#224; Zidane pour qu'il s'&#233;nerve comme &#231;a...



Je trouve sa r&#233;action &#233;trange, il savait ce qui &#233;tait en jeu pour ses co&#233;quipiers dont il &#233;tait le capitaine  S'il y a eu injure raciste, &#231;a n'en restera s&#251;rement pas l&#224;.  
Les italiens savourent leur victoire   Bravo &#224; eux. Demain c'est passage devant les juges pour r&#233;trogradation :rateau:. &#192; chaque jour suffit sa joie et sa peine  
Tr&#232;s important : Thierry Roland est sauv&#233; ! Pas course nu sur les Champ-&#201;lys&#233;es


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je subodore aussi, et rien que pour ca c'est gonflos. L'aspect "quartier nord de Marseille" a pris le dessus. C'est idiot. Il suffisait d'attendre 15 mns pour lui exploser le nez.


Ouais .. dans la cohue un bon coup de pied phase arr&#234;t&#233;e dans son tibia et on en parlait plus ... pauvre Zidane!!


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu, et la pression de l'enjeu, ça vient des quartiers ?



Ca, il a assez d'expérience pour la gerer.


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)

Mais on s'en fout, d'attraper la vérole,
mais on s'en fout, pourvu qu'on tire un coup !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2006)

Zidane , un véritable homme de tête... 

 Bravissimo pour ce bel esprit!...      

 Très belle sortie, avec éclat et panache!...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

On me signale dans l'oreillette que le Dala&#239; Lama peut desserrer les fesses y compris aux abords de l'arc de triomphe


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Dans mes premiers post j'avais pr&#233;dit que Zidane p&#232;terait un plomb &#224; la 37eme minute ... bon &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; &#224; la 27eme des prolongations ...  

:love:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais .. dans la cohue un bon coup de pied phase arrêtée dans son tibia et on en parlait plus ... pauvre Zidane!!



Non, dehors, loin des caméras, c'est tout.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Je veux (et j'aurai) un maillot Zidane ! respect ! :love:

sinon c'est un peu vache cette coupe, va mettre le champ' sur la boule


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve sa réaction étrange, il savait ce qui était en jeu pour ses coéquipiers dont il était le capitaine  S'il y a eu injure raciste, ça n'en restera sûrement pas là.
> Les italiens savourent leur victoire  Bravo à eux. Demain c'est passage devant les juges pour rétrogradation :rateau:. À chaque jour suffit sa joie et sa peine
> Très important : Thierry Roland est sauvé ! Pas course nu sur les Champ-Élysées





Euh, non c'était la Concorde. 
Scudetto, coupe du monde, même combat ? 
Pas spécialement glorieuse, cette victoire.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En fait, Zidane, il voulait bouler vert l'Italien, mais l'arbitre a pas compris.




Ou soit il à couché le mauvais bouton.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juillet 2006)

Avec tout &#231;a, la prochaine Coupe du Monde c'est dans 4 ans. C'est long 4 ans.


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Ce qu'il y a de cool quand tu es Suisse, c'est que tu peux gueuler victoire si ton équipe gagne (non, là je déconne ) mais aussi si c'est l'Italie ou l'Allemagne. Bref, feu de tout bois et emballez, c'est pesé !


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout ça, la prochaine Coupe du Monde c'est dans 4 ans. C'est long 4 ans.


Il y a l'Euro dans 2 ans... et on va retrouver les Italiens dans les qualifications, je crois.


----------



## ItomPomme (9 Juillet 2006)

Y a la coupe d'europe ...... !! dans deux ans !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes premiers post j'avais prédit que Zidane pèterait un plomb à la 37eme minute ... bon ça a été à la 27eme des prolongations ...
> 
> :love:



La prochaine fois, tu nous donnes le nom de ta voyante


----------



## joanes (9 Juillet 2006)

Dernier geste de résistance contre l'ordre établi.
Bravo


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de cool quand tu es Suisse, c'est que tu peux gueuler victoire si ton &#233;quipe gagne (non, l&#224; je d&#233;conne ) mais aussi si c'est l'Italie ou l'Allemagne. Bref, feu de tout bois et emballez, c'est pes&#233; !


Ah non pas de politique : les suisses pro-italie c'est ceux qui n'ont pas dig&#233;r&#233; la d&#233;faite contre la france


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Dernier geste de résistance contre l'ordre établi.
> Bravo


Rezba c'est fait bannir ?


----------



## McSly (9 Juillet 2006)

Pas de bol pour vous! Mais ne comptez pas vous refaire dans 2 ans.... C'est NOUS qui allons gagner!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Je subodore le commentaire raciste de la part de l'Italien. D'autant plus que Zidane parle très bien l'Italien.



Peut que simplement il l'avait dans le nez depuis des années il qu'il s'est dit que c'etait la derniere fois qu'il pouvait lui en coller une devant tout le monde. :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non pas de politique : les suisses pro-italie c'est ceux qui n'ont pas digéré la défaite contre la france



Ah ! Tu vois que tu n'es pas Suisse ! Un Suisse n'arrive jamais en finale (même en demi), soit, mais ne perd jamais !


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

...j'y croyais à cette coupe du monde française jusqu'à ce que Zidane ce prenne un carton rouge!


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bol pour vous! Mais ne comptez pas vous refaire dans 2 ans.... C'est NOUS qui allons gagner!!



Sous quel maillot ?! faut préciser ! Allemagne ou Italie ?!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Il est peut-&#234;tre plus malin qu'on ne le pense .... 

il va surtout passer dans l'histoire du foot pour ce coup de t&#234;te et &#231;a &#231;a risque pas de s'oublier
On nous repassera la video pendant des ann&#233;es , ann&#233;es, ann&#233;es ....

Bref on aura peut-&#234;tre oubli&#233; ce qu'a fait Platini qu'on n'aura pas oubli&#233; ce qu'&#224; fait Zidane au cours de ce match LA!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bol pour vous! Mais ne comptez pas vous refaire dans 2 ans.... C'est NOUS qui allons gagner!!



dans tes rêves


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

M'est avis que l'insulte c'&#233;tait : va jouer au FC Servette.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Bof... Un bon coup de boule en tout cas  Moi je le comprends. Y'a qu'&#224; voir le nombre que j'aimerais distribuer tous les jours ici, un seul sur le terrain, c'est bien g&#233;r&#233; je trouve. Puis il est sympa. Il a &#233;vit&#233; le pif...

Bon. Et avec tout &#231;a : demain boulot on va m&#234;me pouvoir aller se coucher t&#244;t 

Du calme pendant ce temps l&#224; hein ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Oh, je croyais que t'&#233;tait couch&#233; toi lamok  !


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il est peut-&#234;tre plus malin qu'on ne le pense .... il va passer dans l'histoire du foot pour ce coup de t&#234;te et &#231;a &#231;a risque pas de s'oublier ... on nous repassera la video pendant des ann&#233;es , ann&#233;es, ann&#233;es .... bref on aura peut-&#234;tre oubli&#233; ce qu'a fait Platini qu'on n'aura pas oubli&#233; ce qu'&#224; fait Zidane au cours de ce match LA!



Oui j'suis d'accord!!! Quand j'ai vu ce coup de t&#234;te j'ai fait un de ces bond sur mon canap&#233;!!! En hurlant NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooOOOOOOOO mais POURQUOIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il est peut-&#234;tre plus malin qu'on ne le pense ....
> 
> il va surtout passer dans l'histoire du foot pour ce coup de t&#234;te et &#231;a &#231;a risque pas de s'oublier
> On nous repassera la video pendant des ann&#233;es , ann&#233;es, ann&#233;es ....
> ...


Finalement, je vais finir par croire que je pr&#233;f&#232;re tes copier-coller...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il est peut-être plus malin qu'on ne le pense .... il va passer dans l'histoire du foot pour ce coup de tête et ça ça risque pas de s'oublier ... on nous repassera la video pendant des années , années, années .... bref on aura peut-être oublié ce qu'a fait Platini qu'on n'aura pas oublié ce qu'à fait Zidane au cours de ce match LA!



il s'est puni lui même en gâchant sa sortie... et ses sponsors vont apprécier avec les conséquences qu'on imagine


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Tout dépend de ce que l'autre lui a dit.


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quoi qu'il ait été dit à Zidane, ce n'est en aucun cas une excuse
> 
> le règlement existe pour être appliqué et le geste est d'autant moins pardonnable qu'il a été commis par un capitaine d'équipe (censé donner l'exemple?)
> 
> le résultat aurait été inverse, la victoire en aurait été entachée




Entièrement d'accord avec toi.
Ajoutons à cela que Zidane sert de modèle bien au-delà de l'équipe de France. Oui c'est un peu lieu commun, mais on l'a tant érigé en exemple et qu'il a semblé s'y conformer qu'il avait tout de même une certaine responsabilité.
Ouais... ce geste m'a profondément déçu et à la limite, je préfère que l'on ait perdu à cause de cela...

A.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Mais tu va te coucher toi ! 
Je croyais que tu &#233;tais parti l'amok


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu va te coucher toi !


Mais vas tu te taire et rendre son G5 a ton p&#232;re ! 

Bon, je plussois BackCat : soyez sages jusqu'&#224; demain (fermeture de ce fil).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de ce que l'autre lui a dit.




bien d'accord, ce ne devait pas être une déclaration d'amour. mais il est censé être un exemple pour beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bof... Un bon coup de boule en tout cas  Moi je le comprends. Y'a qu'à voir le nombre que j'aimerais distribuer tous les jours ici, un seul sur le terrain, c'est bien géré je trouve. Puis il est sympa. Il a évité le pif...
> 
> Bon. Et avec tout ça : demain boulot on va même pouvoir aller se coucher tôt
> 
> Du calme pendant ce temps là hein ?



Et tu crois que nous on aimerait pas t'en mettre ?


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de ce que l'autre lui a dit.



J'ai hate de le savoir!
Car pour qu'il perde son sang froid il a du lui en faire une belle...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi.
> Ajoutons à cela que Zidane sert de modèle bien au-delà de l'équipe de France. Oui c'est un peu lieu commun, mais on l'a tant érigé en exemple et qu'il a semblé s'y conformer qu'il avait tout de même une certaine responsabilité.
> Ouais... ce geste m'a profondément déçu et à la limite, je préfère que l'on ait perdu à cause de cela...
> 
> A.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

il l'a fait en pleine lucidit&#233; m'est avis 

il est deja un exemple


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que nous on aimerait pas t'en mettre ?




Coup de boule rouge ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je vais finir par croire que je préfère tes copier-coller...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que nous on aimerait pas t'en mettre ?


Si tu savais &#224; quel point j'aimerais que quelqu'un essaye....


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il l'a fait en pleine lucidité m'est avis
> il est deja un exemple


Peut-être même le plus beau coup de tête de sa carrière ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de ce que l'autre lui a dit.



Vu le personnage, on le voit mal réagir comme il l'a fait pour rien. Si c'est une injure raciste, avec l'affaire Henry, ça fait un peu beaucoup...


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bien d'accord, ce ne devait pas &#234;tre une d&#233;claration d'amour. mais il est cens&#233; &#234;tre un exemple pour beaucoup!


Ne pas se laisser traiter de ****** ****** est un exemple, surtout quand &#224; c&#244;t&#233; tu as une carri&#232;re comme la sienne. Qui a reproch&#233; &#224; Cantona de savater un mec qui l'avait insult&#233; dans les tribunes  ? Te faire insulter sur un terrain, ce n'est pas du sport non plus.


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi.
> Ajoutons à cela que Zidane sert de modèle bien au-delà de l'équipe de France. Oui c'est un peu lieu commun, mais on l'a tant érigé en exemple et qu'il a semblé s'y conformer qu'il avait tout de même une certaine responsabilité.
> Ouais... ce geste m'a profondément déçu et à la limite, je préfère que l'on ait perdu à cause de cela...
> 
> A.



on a perdu à cause de 10 cm sur le péno de trezeguet, point barre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Et qu'il réusisse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas se laisser traiter de ****** ****** est un exemple, surtout quand à côté tu as une carrière comme la sienne. Qui a reproché à Cantona de savater un mec qui l'avait insulté dans les tribunes  ?



je suis un vieux machin, d'accord. mais quand on a l'honneur d'être nommé capitaine d'une équipe nationale, on sait se tenir  

dura lex, sed lex... et nul est censé l'gnorer


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on a perdu à cause de 10 cm sur le péno de trezeguet, point barre


On peut retourner le problème dans tous les sens, mais bon, t'es un mec...


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis un vieux machin, d'accord. mais quand on a l'honneur d'être nommé capitaine d'une équipe nationale, on sait se tenir
> 
> dura lex, sed lex... et nul est censé l'gnorer



Pas de commentaires, ca vaut mieux.


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)

maintenant que c'est torché, on va pouvoir penser à la.... WWDC !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu le personnage, on le voit mal réagir comme il l'a fait pour rien. Si c'est une injure raciste, avec l'affaire Henry, ça fait un peu beaucoup...



Contre l'Arabie Saoudite en 1998
Avec la Juventus en ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis un vieux machin, d'accord. mais quand on a l'honneur d'être nommé capitaine d'une équipe nationale, on sait se tenir
> 
> dura lex, sed lex... et nul est censé l'gnorer





... et je souhaite bien du plaisir à ceux qui ont des gamins à élever et dont une partie du rôle est de montrer l'exemple. c'est une bonne occasion à saisir


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis un vieux machin, d'accord. mais quand on a l'honneur d'&#234;tre nomm&#233; capitaine d'une &#233;quipe nationale, on sait se tenir
> dura lex, sed lex... et nul est cens&#233; l'gnorer


Je pense comme toi .. la notori&#233;t&#233; ne peut pas &#234;tre un pr&#233;texte pour fermer les yeux sur l'inexcusable ... que doivent penser les jeunes qui l'idol&#226;trent et qui voient leur dieu r&#232;gler ses comptes comme un chiffonier devant des millions de t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs? ... "si Zidane l'a fait pourquoi pas nous?"  ... pffff 

Non tant pis pour lui ...


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2006)

Je ne cite pas, y en aurait trop à citer.


Vous êtes "gentils" les gars, y a pas mort d'homme non plus, Zidane n'est pas un assassin, juste un être humain.



Merci Zinedine.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que c'est torché, on va pouvoir penser à la.... WWDC !


Oui, heureusement qu'il nous reste Steve Jobs.

Il va quand même pas foutre un coup de boule à Bill Gates ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et je souhaite bien du plaisir à ceux qui ont des gamins à élever et dont une partie du rôle est de montrer l'exemple. c'est une bonne occasion à saisir


Attend d'en savoir plus sur le cas avant de ressortir ta démago de l'exemple. Applique cette règle a tes amis aussi.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Ahahaha, cette fois je veux bien voir les explications de  Villepin aux journalistes


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

Je viens d'avoir à l'instant l'échange entre Zidane et Materazzi :

Materazzi : "Pour un Carton rouge, ça te dit de toucher 200 millions d'euros ? C'est ce qu'on a détourné pour toi sur le calcio???"

Zidane : "Dans le nez ou dans le thorax le coup de boule ?"

Materazzi : "Heu thorax stp..."

Zidane : "..."


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Attend d'en savoir plus sur le cas avant de ressortir ta démago de l'exemple. Applique cette règle a tes amis aussi.


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis un vieux machin, d'accord. mais quand on a l'honneur d'être nommé capitaine d'une équipe nationale, on sait se tenir
> 
> dura lex, sed lex... et nul est censé l'gnorer




c'est mignon.

La leçon, je crois qu'il l'a reçue. Il a fait un sâle geste, il est sorti. Voilà. Rien à ajouter. 
ZZ a un passif en la matière. En déplaise à certains, cela fait partie de son personnage.

Maintenant, que vas-tu retenir: un emportement facheux ou tout le reste?


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense comme toi .. la notoriété ne peut pas être un prétexte pour fermer les yeux sur l'inexcusable ... que doivent penser les jeunes qui l'idolâtrent et qui voient leur dieu règler ses comptes comme un chiffonier devant des millions de téléspectateurs?
> 
> Non tans pis pour lui ...




Si ce qui s'est dit est bien ce que je pense, les deux auraient du être exclus, et certains joueurs Italiens ne jamais participer a cette compétition.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Excusez-moi pour ma remarque, c'est juste que je suis juste un peu énerver ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir à l'instant l'échange entre Zidane et Materazzi :
> 
> Materazzi : "Pour un Carton rouge, ça te dit de toucher 200 millions d'euros ? C'est ce qu'on a détourné pour toi sur le calcio???"
> 
> ...



MDR


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et je souhaite bien du plaisir à ceux qui ont des gamins à élever et dont une partie du rôle est de montrer l'exemple. c'est une bonne occasion à saisir



au moins tu auras un bouc émissaire


----------



## samoussa (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense comme toi .. la notoriété ne peut pas être un prétexte pour fermer les yeux sur l'inexcusable ... que doivent penser les jeunes qui l'idolâtrent et qui voient leur dieu règler ses comptes comme un chiffonier devant des millions de téléspectateurs? ... si Zidane l'a fait pourquoi pas nous?  ... pffff
> 
> Non tans pis pour lui ...



vous me faites bien rire les mecs. Assis pepère dans un canapé, avec pour seule pression celle que vous allez vous chercher au frigo. Des champions du monde :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si ce qui s'est dit est bien ce que je pense, les deux auraient du être exclus, et certains joueurs Italiens ne jamais participer a cette compétition.



hélas, impossible de savoir... et j'imagine que si c'était possible, peu de matches se termineraient à 22


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> vous me faites bien rire les mecs. Assis pepère dans un canapé, avec pour seule pression celle que vous allez vous chercher au frigo. Des champions du monde :rateau:




Tu parles, la tranche de pizza dans une main, la canette de bière dans l'autre y'a quand même un stress de trouver ou mettre la télécomande


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... ce geste m'a profondément déçu et à la limite, je préfère que l'on ait perdu à cause de cela...
> 
> A.



Il reste un exemple en matière de fairplay et de respect vis-à-vis des décisions de l'arbitre. L'indignation liée à son geste, qui s'explique sûrement à défaut peut être de pouvoir être excusé, ne justifie en rien une satisfaction quant à la défaite de toute l'équipe qui n'est en rien concernée .


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> vous me faites bien rire les mecs. Assis pep&#232;re dans un canap&#233;, avec pour seule pression celle que vous allez vous chercher au frigo. Des champions du monde :rateau:


Avec tous ses millions je ne le plains pas du tout ... il peut toujours venir travailler avec nous dans une entreprise si la pression y est soi-disante moi forte!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> au moins tu auras un bouc émissaire



en ce qui me concerne, le boulot est fait


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense comme toi .. la notoriété ne peut pas être un prétexte pour *fermer les yeux* sur l'inexcusable ... que doivent penser les jeunes qui l'idolâtrent et qui voient leur dieu règler ses comptes comme un chiffonier devant des millions de téléspectateurs? ... "si Zidane l'a fait pourquoi pas nous?"  ... pffff
> 
> Non tant pis pour lui ...




Allo allo: tu sais, il a eu un carton rouge et 1 milliard de paires d'yeux ont pu assister...


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> au moins tu auras un bouc émissaire



Mouais, exactement. Super pratique non ?

Ce que j'aime les donneurs de leçons, un pur bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> au moins tu auras un bouc émissaire



Zinedine va devenir modérateur sur Macge ???


----------



## Tonton Nestor (9 Juillet 2006)

En fait le pire dans l'histoire c'est peut &#234;tre l'arbitre Italien qui a &#233;t&#233; caft&#233; aupr&#232;s de l'arbitre. Parce que si j'ai bien compris l'action, &#224; la base l'arbitre ne voulait pas sanctionner vu qu'il n'avait rien vu.






Bouh ! Bouh ! La balance !! Spab&#244; !!


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Zinedine va devenir modérateur sur Macge ???




Sujet special sur les couboules...les verts, les rouges, tout ça...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


Et j'appuie, bel exemple rien que par les chiffres. Mais pass&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et j'appuie, bel exemple rien que par les chiffres. Mais passé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

SM et Lemmy vous nous finissez &#231;a en coup de boule ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hélas, impossible de savoir... et j'imagine que si c'était possible, peu de matches se termineraient à 22


Facile, comme d'hab.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Allo allo: tu sais, il a eu un carton rouge et 1 milliard de paires d'yeux ont pu assister...


C'est bien ce que je dis ... c'&#233;tait ma r&#233;ponse &#224;  tous ceux qui trouvent qu'il aura bien eu de bonnes raisons de le faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Facile, comme d'hab.



si c'est pour faire tourner ton compteur, contente-toi de "présentez-vous""


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

J'aime bien le terme "Dispute s&#233;nile"


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2006)

Bande de minables, vomir sur Zinedine.







BEUARK.


----------



## Nobody (9 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> En fait le pire dans l'histoire c'est peut être l'arbitre Italien qui a été cafté auprès de l'arbitre. Parce que si j'ai bien compris l'action, à la base l'arbitre ne voulait pas sanctionner vu qu'il n'avait rien vu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il FALLAIT que l'arbitre le sanctionne, sinon le match allait dégénérer.
Uniquement pour cela.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bande de minables, vomir sur Zinedine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				VéBulleutain a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



Et merde.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> BEUARK.



la dernière fois cela a fini au frais


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il FALLAIT que l'arbitre le sanctionne, sinon le match allait d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;rer.
> Uniquement pour cela.


J'ose m&#234;me pas imaginer si cela avait &#233;t&#233; l'inverse ... le gentil Zidane abattu par un m&#233;chant  Italien!  :afraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Ben &#233;meute


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> la dernière fois cela a fini au frais





En plus, impossible à ressortir pour les grandes occasions.


----------



## mamyblue (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Tu vois que tu n'es pas Suisse ! Un Suisse n'arrive jamais en finale (même en demi), soit, mais ne perd jamais !


Et ben tu vois Amok on se retrouveras dans 4 ans et oui faut pas perdre l'habitude... ce sera France - Suisse  Ca ne peut pas être autrement


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ose même pas imaginer si cela avait été l'inverse ... le gentil Zidane abattu par un méchant  Italien!  :afraid:



Euh sans excuser le geste, de là à dire abattu.. on est dans l'exagération non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dura lex, sed lex... et nul est cens&#233; l'gnorer


Ce qui ne va pas sans me rappeler cette admirable dialogue d'Audiard : « Sauf pour les dictateurs et les imb&#233;ciles, l'ordre n'est pas une fin en soi. »

_Ne lui donnez pas l'importance qu'il n'a pas._


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Euh sans excuser le geste, de là à dire abattu.. on est dans l'exagération non ?



Il y a beaucoup de choses qui sont dans l'exagération dans ce fil.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Euh sans excuser le geste, de l&#224; &#224; dire abattu.. on est dans l'exag&#233;ration non ?


Je parlais avec l'exageration toute francaise et bien connue qu'auraient utilis&#233; tous les journalistes d&#232;s le lendemain des faits  ...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne va pas sans me rappeler cette admirable dialogue d'Audiard : « Sauf pour les dictateurs et les imb&#233;ciles, l'ordre n'est pas une fin en soi. »



ton &#339;uvre dans les users de la nuit ? c'est cela &#224; quoi tu fais allusion ?   

_Ne lui donnez pas l'importance qu'il n'a pas._ 





PS: _rien ne sert de provoquer ..._


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Zinedine.


Pour une fois, je l'admets de bonne grâce, je n'aurais pas mieux dit.


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est hallucinant comment les gens peuvent &#234;tre cons quand ils regardent un match 

Bref bravo l'Italie bravo Zidane pour toutes ces ann&#233;es (t'aurais pu &#233;viter ta derni&#232;re t&#234;te...  )
Bravo tout l'monde voil&#224; c'est fini &#224; dans 4 ans.


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais avec l'exageration toute francaise et bien connue qu'auraient utilisé tous les journalistes dès le lendemain des faits ... :love:



Ah j'oubliais, après le donnage de leçon, j'aime bien le foutage de gueule 

J'aime bien les gestes techniques


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juillet 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> C'est hallucinant comment les gens peuvent être cons quand ils regardent un match
> 
> Bref bravo l'Italie bravo Zidane pour toutes ces années (t'aurais pu éviter ta dernière tête...  )
> Bravo tout l'monde voilà c'est fini à dans 4 a.


Et ben voilà! Bien dit 222diablo222 ! Bravo et à dans 4 ans


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Une vidéo du con.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'oubliais, apr&#232;s le donnage de le&#231;on, j'aime bien le foutage de gueule
> 
> J'aime bien les gestes techniques


Remarque comment je t'ai &#233;vit&#233; le coup de t&#234;te horizontal &#224; hauteur de poitrine ... et &#231;a c'est pas &#224; la port&#233;e de tout le monde .. m&#234;me des meilleurs joueurs de foot!


:love:


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ton uvre dans les users de la nuit ? c'est cela à quoi tu fais allusion ?



00:25

un peut tard pour appeler mon PROCTOLOGUE !



un modo pour ouvrir ?


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

Non c'est clair pas donné à tout le monde. Fais gaffe jo. Tu vas rester coincé.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Une vidéo du con.


Sortir cette compil aussi vite!!! ... chapeau au monteur!!!! ..


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est clair pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde. Fais gaffe jo. Tu vas rester coinc&#233;.


Je lui enfoncerais bien ma t&#234;te &#224; hauteur de la poitrine moi ...m&#234;me si elle ne l'aurais pas cherch&#233;  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on a perdu à cause de 10 cm sur le péno de trezeguet, point barre



Me suis mal exprimé: je voulais dire qu'à cause de ce geste de Zidane, je ne regrette pas la défaite.
Gagner après un tel geste aurait donné un très très mauvais exemple.



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste un exemple en matière de fairplay et de respect vis-à-vis des décisions de l'arbitre. L'indignation liée à son geste, qui s'explique sûrement à défaut peut être de pouvoir être excusé, ne justifie en rien une satisfaction quant à la défaite de toute l'équipe qui n'est en rien concernée .



Ben je trouve que si... Justement parce qu'il a été un tel exemple de fairplay et de respect vis-à-vis des arbitres et encore plus parce que c'était son dernier match et la final de la coupe du monde, il aurait dû se tenir. Comme je le dis quelques lignes plus haut, si la France avait gagné avec un tel geste cela aurait envoyé un message pitoyable sur le respect des règles et le fairplay.

A.

ps:
'fin bon tout cela ne va pas m'empêcher de dormir hein...  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Juillet 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (10 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Une vidéo du con.


Je n'ai pas pû voir ta vidéo... Mon panda refuse  Et puis tu n'es pas con! Ou alors on est tous un peu con des fois, mais c'est pas grave :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>


Je pense que Zidane est en train de lui dire du coin des l&#234;vres "arr&#234;tes tes conneries ... tu veux combien pour baisser ton bras?"

.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Me suis mal exprimé: je voulais dire qu'à cause de ce geste de Zidane, je ne regrette pas la défaite.
> Gagner après un tel geste aurait donné un très très mauvais exemple.
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil pour moi. Dommage pour Zidane mais après tout ça arrive. Et j'aurais trouvé gênant de gagner après cela.

Mais ... petit bémol toutefois. J'ai vu après coup le début du match et je pense que Cannavaro ET Zambrotta auraient dû être expulsés eux aussi pour agression caractérisée (Cannavaro ne regarde pas le ballon et fiche un coup de coude dans la pomme d'Adam de Henry, Zambrotta dézingue Vieira comme en division d'honneur). C'est mieux fait et plus malin que Zidane : cela ne fait pas suite à des insultes racistes (supposition pour Materazzi, ancien joueur de la Lazio) mais cela passe mieux car c'est dans le jeu. Curieux qu'un garçon comme Zidane, à 34 ans, se laisse berner ainsi par la technique de déstabilisation bien au point de ses adversaires).


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

Ouaips, la France a mieux jou&#233; durant la deuxi&#232;me mi-temps et les prolongations. C'est clair, c'est vrai.

Mais, en d&#233;finitive, l'Italie a gagn&#233;.

Donc au revoir (pour un mois) et je ne vous dit pas ***** mais le coeur y est


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juillet 2006)

Qui sait ? Peut-&#234;tre que Zidane sera encore champion du monde un jour... en tant qu'entra&#238;neur...?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Moi, je me r&#233;jouis d'entendre ce que Zizou a &#224; nous dire... :mouais: En fait, c'est surtout le geste qui me choque, un coup de t&#234;te aussi fort, il aurait pu le pousser par les &#233;paules ou je sais pas, faire autre chose suivant ce que l'autre lui avait dit, mais l&#224; un coup de boule, visuellement c'est choquant...

Sinon, j'&#233;tais, bien entendu, pour l'Italie, alors je vais bien dormir cette nuit! 

Sur ce, bonnet de nuit!


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ose même pas imaginer si cela avait été l'inverse ... le gentil Zidane abattu par un méchant  Italien!  :afraid:




Ah mince, je te l'ai déjà donné ton carton rouge ! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Sortir cette compil aussi vite!!! ... chapeau au monteur!!!! ..


ah ouais 
3 mois et demi  pour monter ca c'est ultra rapide
( la vidéo a été mise en  ligne en mars  )


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais
> 3 mois et demi  pour monter ca c'est ultra rapide
> ( la vidéo a été mise en  ligne en mars  )


Alors chapeau pour la prémonition !


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

PS: j'ai bien aimé le pti discours de Chirac après le match...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est triste ,cette fin de match...
pourtant ,il ne manquait pas grand chose ...
je suis persuad&#233; que le joueur italien a provoqu&#233; Zidane ...
en quelques sortes ,les italiens ont gagn&#233; &#224; la "provoc" comme on dit...
si Zidane avait pu finir le match ,peut etre aurait il pu d&#233;bloquer la situation ...
le plan anti Zidane des italiens a bien fonctionn&#233; :lui faire p&#233;ter les plombs pour qu'il commette un geste irr&#233;parable ...
Meme les Espagnols fanfarons et les Portugais au jeu dur et agressif n'y sont pas parvenus !
en ce sens les italiens sont des artistes...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Tu es Italienne?




de lointaines origines, pourquoi?


----------



## jojofk (10 Juillet 2006)

bon juste pour pas laisser le fil dormir sur chirac..   .. je trouve quand m&#234;me la sortie de zizou marquante.. bient&#244;t &#231;a s'appellera une zizounette ou je ne sais quoI.. 


sinon c'est pour tr&#233;z&#233;guet et thuram que j'ai un peu de peine
le premier car il n'a pas pu bcp jouer et s'est viand&#233; mais d'un chouia (pas de bol quand m&#234;me son tir au but, contre pied pafait, transversale+ligne...)
le second car (pas de mot, ses larmes sont sinc&#232;res)  

j'esp&#232;re n&#233;anmoins que zizou a r&#233;pondu &#224; quelque insulte valable.. le saura-t-on...?

bref, bonne nuit.. 

J


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me réjouis d'entendre ce que Zizou a à nous dire...




il expliquera que l'italien l'a insulté ,tout simplement ...ce dont je suis persuadé...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il expliquera que l'italien l'a insulté ,tout simplement ...ce dont je suis persuadé...



moi aussi, j'aimerais simplement l'entendre!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour les fans de Zidane 
mais quelque soit ce qui a enclench&#233; ce geste , c'est  inexcusable.
Je suis s&#251;r que ca va papoter en tous sens pour d&#233;battre le pourquoi du comment  provoc, insulte , m&#234;me peut &#234;tre aller jusqu'&#224;l'excuser  etc

Ce n'est pas la question, il n'aurait jamais du commettre ce geste.
Point.


----------



## jojofk (10 Juillet 2006)

pas pour ressortir des vieux trucs qui m'ont &#233;galement (et  plus) tenu &#224; coeur, mais dans une mesure moins dramatique, &#231;a me fait un peu penser aux discussions sur Cantat apr&#232;s Vilnus....

un pourquoi sans r&#233;ponse, un geste insondable, et des partis pris qui fusent..

loin de moi l'id&#233;e de comparer les cons&#233;quences, m'enfin..  :hein:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'aimerais simplement l'entendre!



a mon avis ,on ne l'entendra pas ...il va s'éclipser...

tout ca me fait regretter de ne pas avoir eu un France /Allemagne ...

c'aurait été un beau match ,et je n'aurai pas été triste de voir l'allemagne 

gagner....décu mais pas triste...

je savais bien qu'avec l'italie ca allait donner çà ...


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> loin de moi l'idée de comparer les conséquences, m'enfin..  :hein:





Non, c'est sûr.


----------



## didisha (10 Juillet 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tout ca me fait regretter de ne pas avoir eu un France /Allemagne ...
> 
> c'aurait été un beau match ,et je n'aurai pas été triste de voir l'allemagne
> 
> gagner....décu mais pas triste...


 
Tu as oublié Harald Schumacher!


----------



## reineman (10 Juillet 2006)

quelle honte ce zidane!...quelle lamentable image du football il montre au milliard de gens ( de jeunes notamment) qui ont regard&#233; cette coupe du monde jusque alors assez fair play.
apres il va surement nous faire une pub du gentil papa qui aime ses enfants et qui se bat contre le racisme, et la violence qui augmente dans le stade, ou contre les arbitres dans les petits clubs, voire nous faire une assoce.
quel guignol!....il avait d&#233;ja fait le coup a la juventus, ainsi qu' &#224; la coupe du monde en france, contre un joueur de l'arabie saoudite qu'il avait gratuitement pi&#233;tin&#233;, aussi.
Il est coutumier du fait et a bordeaux il avait la r&#233;putation d'etre un  'cogneur'..il s'est pas assagi a 35 piges, bah alors c'est une bonne nouvelle qu'il se barre.
Les insultes, les intimidations,( a savoir si il s'est vraiment fait insult&#233; ou si c'est encore un coup de sang comme contre l'arabie saoudite ou comme apres sa sortie de france cor&#233;e, ou il a p&#233;t&#233; une porte de vestaire &#224; coups de pieds) c'est monnaie courante entre joueurs, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, ca se regle apres match...Zidane en est tout a fait au courant...et en aucun cas ca ne justifie ce qu'on a vu.
Est ce qu'on s'est demand&#233; si de rossi, l'italien qui avait plant&#233; un coup de coude a un australien avait auparavant essuy&#233; quelques insultes qui eussent pu motiver son geste ? non bien sur...la presse s'est unanimenent entendu pour le d&#233;signer comme le mauvais joueur de cette coupe du monde...mais l&#224; pasque c'est saint zizou, tous ses idolatres vont monter au cr&#233;neau pour le d&#233;fendre...genre il aurait pas fait &#231;a si on l'avait pas insult&#233;, je cite cet abruti de gillardi de tf1. Navrant.
L'homme "le plus cool du monde" parait-il peut aussi etre un tres gros abruti, con bete et m&#233;chant.
D&#233;ja ca commencait a me souler la zidanolatrie, mais la...il me sort carr&#233;ment par les trous de nez.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Dégage.
Sinon j'ai des origines françaises et italiennes (en plus d'être belge).
Mon père à une lettre près a le nom de la diva du Pop.
Donc on va dire que ça va mais en fait non.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2006)

Moi y a un autre truc qui m'a interpell&#233; apr&#232;s le match. O&#249; &#233;tait Sepp Blatter lors de la remise du troph&#233;e? En principe le boss de la Fifa est pr&#233;sent. Non?

On a vu Beckenbauer, Johannson de l'UEFA, ansi que d'autres gens sans doute fort respectables... mais pas le Sepp...


----------



## reineman (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> . C'est mieux fait et plus malin que Zidane : cela ne fait pas suite &#224; des insultes racistes (supposition pour Materazzi, ancien joueur de la Lazio) mais cela passe mieux car c'est dans le jeu. Curieux qu'un gar&#231;on comme Zidane, &#224; 34 ans, se laisse berner ainsi par la technique de d&#233;stabilisation bien au point de ses adversaires).


tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis?...t'es d&#233;ja en train d'inventer que zidane, le joueur qui s'est essuy&#233; les pieds sur un joueur d'arabie saoudite pour bien lui marquer son m&#233;pris, a &#233;t&#233; victime de..racisme?...mais t'en sais rien du tout?..si? et toi, tu ferais pas un peu preuve aussi de racisme en supposant que materazzi, pasqu'il joue a la lazio serait forc&#233;ment ..raciste?...-si &#231;a c'est pas du racisme...carat&#233;ris&#233;.
qui te dit qu'il lui a pas dit , sale fils de ... en italien ou quelque chose de ce genre?.et qui te dis que zidane qu'on voit parler avec lui avant l'a pas insult&#233; lui aussi, et que c'est mont&#233; en crescendo?..  .non bien sur, t'&#233;tais sur le terrain toi...pis, zidane, tu le connais bien...d'ailleurs t'as vu ses pubs? c'est un mec gentil...ouais oauis...

c'est dingue..les gens inventent vraiment n'importe quoi .... surtout pour d&#233;fendre l'idole , on va le statufier dans la posture martyrique de la gentille victime du racisme...bah voila...tant qu'a faire....C'est grave je trouve de tenir un raisonnement comme le tien. un italien pourrait bien te retourner le compliment arguant, 'raciste toi meme'


----------



## I-bouk (10 Juillet 2006)

dommage que Zidane finisse sur une mauvais geste, mais bon ça reste un, ou le meilleur joueur ou le LE Meilleur Joueur Mondial  enfin o s'en fou on n'est 2eme est vive l'Italie


----------



## Aurélien-A (10 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait plus du sport, c'&#233;tait une guerre psychologique ou Zidane a explos&#233; en premier. Digne du sombre Portugal / Pays-Bas. Redoutables Italiens, avec un bon gardien, des grands (pour les corners), un peu de chance et un grand sens de l'intimidation. L'avenir du sport ? 

Personnellement je pr&#233;f&#232;re rester sur les 3 pr&#233;c&#233;dents matches des bleus qui furent un festival de gestes techniques de qualit&#233; que sur l'ambiance malsaine, d&#232;s la premi&#232;re minute, de cette finale.

J'aurais encore pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; que la France perde 3 - 0, avec du vrai jeu.

Aur&#233;lien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Juillet 2006)

Mouai, peut importe ce que zizou a fait comme on dit "say tray mal" mais bon. Jolie geste technique quand même ce coup de tête.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Aurélien-A a dit:
			
		

> C'était plus du sport, c'était une guerre psychologique ou Zidane a explosé en premier. Digne du sombre Portugal / Pays-Bas. Redoutables Italiens, avec un bon gardien, des grands (pour les corners), un peu de chance et un grand sens de l'intimidation. L'avenir du sport ?
> 
> Personnellement je préfère rester sur les 3 précédents matches des bleus qui furent un festival de gestes techniques de qualité que sur l'ambiance malsaine, dès la première minute, de cette finale.
> 
> ...



Au contraire, je pense que la psychologie fait partie de ce sport, c'est l'une des richesses. C'est une arme comme une autre, l'exploiter n'est pas une honte. Je déteste les sports trop mécaniques, ce sont des hommes qui jouent, pas des animaux d'élevage. Malsain, non, invitation à la grandeur et à répondre sur un autre terrain.
Des remords, ce soir, on en a, mais pas des regrets.
Et la polémique sur Zidane est aussi con que tout le sucre qu'on a cassé sur l'équipe avant ses exploits. C'est un homme, pas un Dieu. Il a fauté, il connaissait les règles, il part dans le drame mais sachons rendre grace à sa vraie valeur.
Barthez n'a pas été dans un grand soir. Peut-on lui jeter la pierre ? Non plus.
La "messe" est dite, c'est Rome qui donne le la du cantique, mais la musique que j'ai entendue dans notre vaste france vaut bien de nouveaux coupllets même si le refrain se fait moins enjoué.


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2006)

le foot ne permet pas comme au rugby de faire "payer" le joueur....
au rugby un joueur te fait une "crasse" ou t'insulte; soit tu lui colles un "bourre pif" direct ce qui peut &#234;tre (_parfois_) tol&#233;r&#233; suivant les arbitres, soit sur l'action suivante (et celles d'apr&#232;s)  tu lui fais un plaquage &#224; "l'horizontale" qui le laisse sur le carreau...... mais c'est dans le jeu !!.....


----------



## majester la pince (10 Juillet 2006)

moi je trouve qu'on nous prend trop la tète avec le foot et je suis bien contants qu'ils est perdu si non ont nous aurai gaver de leur victoire pendent 2 mois! ouf merci les italiens!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Allez hop. Basta.

J'ai les noms des meneurs. J'ai ador&#233; les provocations des habituels. Je m'en souviendrai en temps voulu.

Fini les fils sur le foot. Vaccin&#233;s pour un moment.

Bonne journ&#233;e.


----------

